# Polonia: il missile caduto è ucraino.



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Aggiornamento

*Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.

"Non risultano indicazioni che si sia trattato di un attacco deliberato in Polonia. E non ci risulta che la Russia stia pianificando attacchi contro la Nato. Si è trattato di un incidente della difesa ucraina ma non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*

Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.

Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._

*FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI VERSO ALTRI UTENTI = BAN DIRETTO*

News precedenti

Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.

Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Eh mo come la mettiamo?….


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Vi ricordate la storia del gasdotto sabotato? Non se ne è parlato più. Tutto messo a tacere. Chissà perchè. 

Occhio ai lucraini, al cocainomane e ai suoi adepti, che sono vere bestie di Satana.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Ricordiamo le parole di ieri del cocainomane pervertito in tacchi a spillo lucraino. Come è possibile dare ancora retta ad un soggetto del genere? E' possibile che il mondo sia popolato per la quasi totalità da gente depensante?

*"Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire".*


----------



## R41D3N (16 Novembre 2022)

Ma va!!!...strano, non l'avrei mai detto!!!! Il comicocainomane farebbe carte false per trascinarci nell'abisso apocalittico di una guerra nato/russia.


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._
> 
> ...


Quando dico che Zielinski lo avrebbero dovuto fare fuori subito mi si da del fassistah


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh mo come la mettiamo?….


Tutto apposto, solo un errore innocente


----------



## Bataille (16 Novembre 2022)

Questa faccenda finirà quando il nano cocainomane sarà una volta per tutte in orizzontale. Speriamo presto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Mi aspetto delle scuse ucraine, come ieri alcuni pretendevano dai russi


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Prima il gasdotto, poi il missile in Polonia. E non finisce qui. Ci riproveranno, fino a quando faranno strike. E' quello il loro scopo. E non serve la tessera del Mensa in saccoccia, per arrivarci. Speriamo ci pensi la divina (ma basta anche quella umana) provvidenza.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prima il gasdotto, poi il missile in Polonia. E non finisce qui. Ci riproveranno, fino a quando faranno strike. E' quello il loro scopo. E non serve la tessera del Mensa in saccoccia, per arrivarci. Speriamo ci pensi la divina (ma basta anche quella umana) provvidenza.


Ci pensa la Meloni  .


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Novembre 2022)

.,


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> A parte che nessuno si aspettava delle scuse da parte dei Russi. Un governo tanto mistificatore mai si sarebbe abbassato a tanto.
> 
> Detto ciò gli Ucraini dovrebbero scusarsi per essersi difesi da un attacco missilistico Russo? Siamo giunti a questo in questo forum..



Come sempre gli Ucraini son santi e tutti gli altri son bestie.
Sei sicuro al 100% che quel missile non sia stato lanciato di proposito e fatto cadere sempre di proposito in Polonia?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutto apposto, solo un errore innocente


Era sicuramente un missile di pace e prosperità!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Dal momento che ieri in 5-6 pagine in tanti chiedevano le "scuse" dei russi per questo vile attacco alla polonia, richiesta di scuse che è continuata anche quando si parlava di un probabile missile abbattuto dalla contraerea ucraina (quindi sicuramente non indirizzato alla polonia), non vedo perché stavolta non tocchi all'ucraina fare delle scuse. Alla fine sono sempre morte 2 persone sfigate che si sono trovate nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate la storia del gasdotto sabotato? Non se ne è parlato più. Tutto messo a tacere. Chissà perchè.
> 
> Occhio ai lucraini, al cocainomane e ai suoi adepti, che sono vere bestie di Satana.


Sono pericolosissimi. È chiaro che ormai zelensky, in preda ai fumi della droga, farebbe di tutto per scatenare una guerra mondiale. Questo è capace di tutto. È possibile che la lucraina l’abbia fatto volutamente per dare la colpa alla Russia. Non sarebbe la prima volta nella storia delle guerre no?
Come dici tu, il gasdotto sabotato ne è l’esempio.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

non credo sia difficile stabilire se sia un atto deliberato del lucraina, si potrebbe studiare la traiettoria dei missili che transitavano in quel momento (sempre che ne ce ne fossero).
ma così è piu semplice


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo le parole di ieri del cocainomane pervertito in tacchi a spillo lucraino. Come è possibile dare ancora retta ad un soggetto del genere? E' possibile che il mondo sia popolato per la quasi totalità da gente depensante?
> 
> *"Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire".*


Per me è palese che l’abbiano fatto volutamente per scatenare una guerra mondiale.
Zelensky va fatto fuori per primo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è palese che l’abbiano fatto volutamente per scatenare una guerra mondiale.
> Zelensky va fatto fuori per primo



Pensare che Kiev subito dopo la notizia dei missili chiedeva URGENTEMENTE una riunione di emergenza perchè l'attacco alla Polonia era un attacco a tutta l'Europa e bisognava reagire immediatamente


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._
> 
> ...



Zelensky prima di parlare dovrebbe accertare i fatti. Se confermato che si trattava di un missile ucraino dovrebbe solo nascondersi.


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come sempre gli Ucraini son santi e tutti gli altri son bestie.
> Sei sicuro al 100% che quel missile non sia stato lanciato di proposito e fatto cadere sempre di proposito in Polonia?



Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.

Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non credo sia difficile stabilire se sia un atto deliberato del lucraina, si potrebbe studiare la traiettoria dei missili che transitavano in quel momento (sempre che ne ce ne fossero).
> ma così è piu semplice


Ma va figurati.
Lucraina potrebbe sterminare mezzo mondo e verrebbe difesa da chi comanda tutto il circo


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Nessuna sorpresa per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._
> 
> ...



Per questo avevo evitato di commentare la precedente notizia del missilo russo in Polonia. Mah. Direi che è tutto ampiamente prevedibile. Passiamo oltre, và.

Comprensione (ma fino ad un certo punto) per chi ancora ci ragiona sopra a certi livelli, e con tanto accanimento.


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..


sì ma questo discorso vale da ambo le parti, non solo in caso di missile ucraino ma pure russo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensare che Kiev subito dopo la notizia dei missili chiedeva URGENTEMENTE una riunione di emergenza perchè l'attacco alla Polonia era un attacco a tutta l'Europa e bisognava reagire immediatamente



Si faccia la riunione di emergenza ma per dicutere di come far terminare la guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensare che Kiev subito dopo la notizia dei missili chiedeva URGENTEMENTE una riunione di emergenza perchè l'attacco alla Polonia era un attacco a tutta l'Europa e bisognava reagire immediatamente


Che schifo che mi fanno..


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.
> 
> *Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..*


Questo ovviamente vale per i santi ugraini giusto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

ragazzi ma credete davvero che piotr, o il cocainomane come lo chiamate voi, conti qualcosa nelle decisioni?
mi piacerebbe sapere voi al suo posto cosa fareste, in questo caso. 

parlo in generale, non di sta cavolata del missile che se ne è già parlato anche troppo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si faccia la riunione di emergenza ma per dicutere di come far terminare la guerra.


Va commissariata la lucraina è fatto fuori il cocainomane ballerino. Poi si chiede a Putin di trattare e addio


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma credete davvero che piotr, o il cocainomane come lo chiamate voi, conti qualcosa nelle decisioni?
> mi piacerebbe sapere voi al suo posto cosa fareste, in questo caso.
> 
> parlo in generale, non di sta cavolata del missile che se ne è già parlato anche troppo.


Questa del missile non è proprio una cavolata. Anzi è gravissima e Beppevic Grillosky lo sa benissimo e vuole forzare la mano. Da questo episodio, che è la summa della feccia che è, si capisce la situazione grave.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.
> 
> Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..



E secondo te, una volta fuori rotta, cosa avrebbe dovuto centrare, se non l'unico edificio a disposizione? La tana di un topo?

A proposito di logica e conoscenza.


----------



## vota DC (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.
> 
> Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..


Io vedo due autocrazie in lotta tra loro. Una ha un controllo maggiore della situazione interna perché ha minoranze più piccole, l'altra (l'Ucraina) ha minoranze più grosse e con meno autonomia. Erano compagni di merende fino a ieri quando si trattava di espellere polacchi dal loro legittimo territorio, ora dopo che ZERO missili di contraerea hanno colpito il territorio ucraino c'è un missile ucraino che colpisce il territorio polacco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma credete davvero che piotr, o il cocainomane come lo chiamate voi, conti qualcosa nelle decisioni?
> mi piacerebbe sapere voi al suo posto cosa fareste, in questo caso.
> 
> parlo in generale, non di sta cavolata del missile che se ne è già parlato anche troppo.



Mi chiedo cosa vogliano di più dagli altri stati, dal momento che sono stati ampliamente aiutati e supportati in tutto e per tutto pur non essendo ne all'interno della NATO e ne all'interno dell'Europa.

Hanno preteso armi, munizioni, carri, aerei, missili, satelliti, connessioni a internet, aiuti di ogni genere, addestramenti, miliardi su miliardi e hanno avuto TUTTO.
Ricordiamoci che i russi dopo 24 ore stavano già a Kiev e stavano già uccidendo soldati e popolazione ucraina mentre lui si nascondeva come un ratto nel suo bunker.

Quindi iniziasse a darsi una calmata che è già tanto se grazie a noi appartiene ancora a questo mondo.
Dato che l'ucraina (sempre grazie a noi) ha respinto l'assalto a kiev e il probabile rovesciamento del governo, iniziasse a sedersi al tavolo delle trattative anziché fare il bamboccio e affermare di non voler trattare con Putin.
Ha perso dei territori, i più prolifici tra l'altro, se ne faccia una ragione e metta fine a questa inutile guerra.
E la smetta di voler tirare continuamente l'europa all'interno della SUA guerra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa vogliano di più dagli altri stati, dal momento che sono stati ampliamente aiutati e supportati in tutto e per tutto pur non essendo ne all'interno della NATO e ne all'interno dell'Europa.
> 
> Hanno preteso armi, munizioni, carri, aerei, missili, satelliti, connessioni a internet, aiuti di ogni genere, addestramenti, miliardi su miliardi e hanno avuto TUTTO.
> Ricordiamoci che i russi dopo 24 ore stavano già a Kiev e stavano già uccidendo soldati e popolazione ucraina mentre lui si nascondeva come un ratto nel suo bunker.
> ...


è ovvio che lui chiede, più ne ha e meglio combattono.
chiunque chiederebbe il più possibile.
e chi lo rifornisce non lo fa mica per pietà ma perchè gli fa comodo.
ma di cosa ti stupisci è tutto normalissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa del missile non è proprio una cavolata. Anzi è gravissima e Beppevic Grillosky lo sa benissimo e vuole forzare la mano. Da questo episodio, che è la summa della feccia che è, si capisce la situazione grave.


si però non hai risposto, cosa faresti al suo posto dato che lo critichi aspramente per quello che fa?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però non hai risposto, cosa faresti al suo posto dato che lo critichi aspramente per quello che fa?


Dopo tutto quello che ha ottenuto e ottiene? Di sicuro non cerco di scatenare la terza guerra mondiale per far fuori la Russia di cui lui era amichetto (e ne fa culturalmente parte). Io col culo al caldo nel mio bel bunker a Kiev, valuterei dopo quasi 1 anni di guerra e morti se conviene andare avanti o sedermi a trattare. Di certo non posso tirare in mezzo chiunque soprattutto con la consapevolezza che tanto io mi salvo lo stesso grazie a chi comanda davvero. Perché tanto lui è un ratto politico che in un modo o nell’altro si salverà.
Grillosky è un pupazzo nelle mani Usa che ha troppo potere e piano piano, come Pinocchio, sta godendo di vita propria e alzerà la testa, degenerando.
È un elemento molto pericoloso


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dopo tutto quello che ha ottenuto e ottiene? Di sicuro non cerco di scatenare la terza guerra mondiale per far fuori la Russia di cui lui era amichetto (e ne fa culturalmente parte). Io col culo al caldo nel mio bel bunker a Kiev, valuterei dopo quasi 1 anni di guerra e morti se conviene andare avanti o sedermi a trattare. Di certo non posso tirare in mezzo chiunque soprattutto con la consapevolezza che tanto io mi salvo lo stesso grazie a chi comanda davvero. Perché tanto lui è un ratto politico che in un modo o nell’altro si salverà.
> Grillosky è un pupazzo nelle mani Usa che ha troppo potere e piano piano, come Pinocchio, sta godendo di vita propria e alzerà la testa, degenerando.
> È un elemento molto pericoloso


lui cerca di farsi aiutare, comprensibile.
non aspetta altro che un pretesto. come farebbero tutti.
gli conviene fermarsi? e perchè? sta vincendo.. deve cedere territori per quale motivo?
è un burattino, si fermerà quando glielo diranno. non è pericoloso per nessuno senza le armi dell occidente. cosa vuoi che faccia?
la guerra è noi contro la russia, con la differenza che noi non ci mettiamo vite e stiamo vincendo, non credo cederanno ora.


----------



## Riccardo88 (16 Novembre 2022)

Dalle foto diffuse ieri sera, i resti del missile sembrano s-300 della contraerea ucraina, confermato da parecchia gente del settore di entrambe le parti.
Sarebbe strana l'ipotesi di un missile russo intercettato dalla contraerea ucraina, ma in polonia. 
L'ipotesi piu plausibile a questo punto e' che l's-300 abbia mancato un missile russo vicino al confine e sia andato fuori rotta.

Vediamo cos'altro uscira. Al momento da quello che trapela il pericolo che i russi stiano testando con provocazioni la NATO sembra scongiurato.

In ogni caso, scuse dovute alla Polonia una volta che tutto sara' confermato.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lui cerca di farsi aiutare, comprensibile.
> non aspetta altro che un pretesto. come farebbero tutti.
> gli conviene fermarsi? e perchè? sta vincendo.. deve cedere territori per quale motivo?
> è un burattino, si fermerà quando glielo diranno. non è pericoloso per nessuno senza le armi dell occidente. cosa vuoi che faccia?
> la guerra è noi contro la russia, con la differenza che noi non ci mettiamo vite e stiamo vincendo, non credo cederanno ora.


C’è un limite a tutto e lui non ha limiti.
È della stessa risma dei russi non ci sono dubbi.
Sta vincendo? Siamo sicuri? Questo è convinto che riavrà la Crimea….
Invece è pericolosissimo perché è un burattino che sta cominciando a fare di testa sua e non starà sempre sotto il giogo americano.
La guerra è noi contro la Russia? Ma dove 
La guerra è roba americana, America contro Russia da sempre. E noi da buoni schiavi obbediamo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> C’è un limite a tutto e lui non ha limiti.
> È della stessa risma dei russi non ci sono dubbi.
> Sta vincendo? Siamo sicuri? Questo è convinto che riavrà la Crimea….
> Invece è pericolosissimo perché è un burattino che sta cominciando a fare di testa sua e non starà sempre sotto il giogo americano.
> ...



Una guerra che - per me - si poteva evitare non foraggiando l'Ucraina per farne una propria ennesima colonia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

*Russia: "Registriamo una reazione positiva e controllata da parte degli USA.
La polonia invece poteva dichiarare immediatamente che il razzo non era stato lanciato da noi."

Belgio: "In questa fase e sulla base delle informazioni disponibili, sarebbero detriti di missili russi e missili antiaerei ucraini a colpire il suolo polacco",*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia: "Registriamo una reazione positiva e controllata da parte degli USA."*



Parole importanti. Per porre fine alle ostilità contano solo le relazioni tra USA e Russia. Il resto sono clown.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia: "Registriamo una reazione positiva e controllata da parte degli USA.
> La polonia invece poteva dichiarare immediatamente che il razzo non era stato lanciato da noi."
> 
> Belgio: "In questa fase e sulla base delle informazioni disponibili, sarebbero detriti di missili russi e missili antiaerei ucraini a colpire il suolo polacco",*



La Polonia a quanto pare non ha imparato nulla dalla storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> C’è un limite a tutto e lui non ha limiti.
> È della stessa risma dei russi non ci sono dubbi.
> Sta vincendo? Siamo sicuri? Questo è convinto che riavrà la Crimea….
> Invece è pericolosissimo perché è un burattino che sta cominciando a fare di testa sua e non starà sempre sotto il giogo americano.
> ...



che sia della stessa risma dei russi è possibile, ma rimane sempre quello attaccato quindi è legittimo quello che chiede, non è follia, non sta cercando di prendere mosca è. poi fa delle sparate tipo la crimea ma son sparate, lui fa quello che gli dicono. certo che se gli danno armi illimitate si riprende anche la crimea.
ok se esce dal giogo americano cosa pensi che faccia? conta quanto me e te.
noi abbiamo scelto come partner l'america e ce la becchiamo per i pro e per i contro. piaccia o non piaccia è anche la nostra guerra.
io personalmente son tranquillo nel sapere che qui i russi non verranno mai, chiediti perchè vogliono tutti entrare nella nato i vicini dei russi.
sta vincendo?? be vedi tu.... mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era sicuramente un missile di pace e prosperità!


Pieno di dovereh moraleh


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che sia della stessa risma dei russi è possibile, ma rimane sempre quello attaccato quindi è legittimo quello che chiede, non è follia, non sta cercando di prendere mosca è. poi fa delle sparate tipo la crimea ma son sparate, lui fa quello che gli dicono.
> ok se esce dal giogo americano cosa pensi che faccia? conta quanto me e te.
> noi abbiamo scelto come partner l'america e ce la becchiamo per i pro e per i contro. piaccia o non piaccia è anche la nostra guerra.
> io personalmente son tranquillo nel sapere che qui i russi non verranno mai, *chiediti perchè vogliono tutti entrare nella nato i vicini dei russi.*



Più che chiedersi il perchè vogliono entrare nella Nato bisogna - secondo me - chiedersi quali conseguenze una cosa simile porta negli equilibri mondiali.


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

*11.55 ultim'ora Ansa*

"FONTI USA ALLA CNN,MISSILE IN POLONIA PARTITO DALL'UCRAINA"​

ora gli americani non usano più il condizionale, sembra lo abbiano appurato
da notare come siano rientrati nei ranghi tutti i falchi già rilasciati come cani da combattimento.
se non è russo allora non c'è neanche da perderci tempo, come a Donetsk dove ogni tot. minuti da mesi cade un missile ucraino ad minchiam senza alcun obiettivo militare ma per carità guai a prestarci attenzione


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._
> 
> ...


Fiuuu!

Meno male... mio cuggino se fosse esperto militare l' avrebbe capito subito senza svegliare gli onnipotenti a Bali


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *11.55 ultim'ora Ansa*
> 
> "FONTI USA ALLA CNN,MISSILE IN POLONIA PARTITO DALL'UCRAINA"​
> 
> ...



Chissà ora Zelensky cosa chiederà...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una guerra che - per me - si poteva evitare non foraggiando l'Ucraina per farne una propria ennesima colonia.


Esatto. La guerra in primis l’ha voluta il cancro-usa destabilizzando lucraina da anni e facendo i loro porci comodi.
Ma forse è più facile o fa più figo dire che siamo tutti in guerra con la Russia….


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Polonia a quanto pare non ha imparato nulla dalla storia.


Altra nazione che non dovrebbe esistere più..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. La guerra in primis l’ha voluta il cancro-usa destabilizzando lucraina da anni e facendo i loro porci comodi.
> Ma forse è più facile o fa più figo dire che siamo tutti in guerra con la Russia….



Sappiamo bene che gli USA con le guerre ci campano.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *11.55 ultim'ora Ansa*
> 
> "FONTI USA ALLA CNN,MISSILE IN POLONIA PARTITO DALL'UCRAINA"​
> 
> ...


Quindi ora Beppevic Grillosky chiede scusa vero?
E come la mettiamo col fatto che già dopo 2 minuti pretendeva l’intervento della nato?
Per me è stata una cosa proprio voluta


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che sia della stessa risma dei russi è possibile, ma rimane sempre quello attaccato quindi è legittimo quello che chiede, non è follia, non sta cercando di prendere mosca è. poi fa delle sparate tipo la crimea ma son sparate, lui fa quello che gli dicono. certo che se gli danno armi illimitate si riprende anche la crimea.
> ok se esce dal giogo americano cosa pensi che faccia? conta quanto me e te.
> noi abbiamo scelto come partner l'america e ce la becchiamo per i pro e per i contro. piaccia o non piaccia è anche la nostra guerra.
> io personalmente son tranquillo nel sapere che qui i russi non verranno mai, chiediti perchè vogliono tutti entrare nella nato i vicini dei russi.
> sta vincendo?? be vedi tu.... mi sembra chiaro.


Si chiarissimo….infatti la guerra non è finita e manco se ne parla di finire.
Se esce dal gioco sto ******* fa scoppiare una guerra mondiale che vuoi che sia. Per me va fatto fuori insieme a Putin.
Invece tu ti chiedi perché quando ci sono di mezzo gli usa ci sono sempre sto casini?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

Presidente polacco conferma:"Il missile caduto in Polonia era molto probabilmente della contraerea ucraina. Uno sfortunato incidente"​


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Presidente polacco conferma:"Il missile caduto in Polonia era molto probabilmente della contraerea ucraina. Uno sfortunato incidente"​


Opsss
Starà rosicando come pochi


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Biden, il missile caduto in Polonia non è partito dalla Russia. Ciò è dovuto all'analisi della traiettoria. Lo stesso missile, sempre secondo Biden, potrebbe essere quasi sicuramente un missile antiereo ucraino.
> 
> Riproponiamo le parole di Zelensky di ieri:"_Oggi la Russia ha lanciato un altro massiccio attacco, in totale 90 missili: sistemi energetici, aziende, edifici residenziali sono stati danneggiati. E’ accaduto ciò che avevamo previsto tanto tempo fa. Il terrore non si limita ai nostri confini nazionali. I missili russi hanno colpito la Polonia. Quante volte l’Ucraina ha detto che lo stato di terrore non si sarebbe limitato al nostro paese? Più a lungo la Russia si sente protetta da punizioni, più cresceranno le minacce per tutti coloro che possono essere colpiti da missili russi. Colpire il territorio Nato con missili: questo è un attacco missilistico russo alla sicurezza collettiva. C’è un’escalation significativa, bisogna agire"._
> 
> ...


Come anticipato ieri, in base ai risultati dell'immagine possiamo capire la postura strategica statunitense.
Per ora, scelgono la de escalation.
Per gioia di (spero) tutti noi


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Presidente polacco conferma:"Il missile caduto in Polonia era molto probabilmente della contraerea ucraina. Uno sfortunato incidente"​


mannaggia alla miseria, adesso tocca aspettare la prossima sceneggiata per l'erezione polacca

oh però, visto che stiamo ormai belli dritti, manderei qualche altro missile per Kiev
male non fa dai


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Presidente polacco conferma:"Il missile caduto in Polonia era molto probabilmente della contraerea ucraina. Uno sfortunato incidente"​


ciucciati il calzino


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Presidente polacco conferma:"Il missile caduto in Polonia _era molto probabilmente della contraerea ucraina_. Uno sfortunato incidente"​



In caso fosse stato russo non sarebbe stato uno "sfortunato incidente" ma un attacco deliberato all'umanità. 
Che figura di m...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Opsss
> Starà rosicando come pochi



Ma no, perchè dovrebbe. Ha solo fatto un figura di m... davanti al Mondo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In caso fosse stato russo non sarebbe stato uno "sfortunato incidente" ma un attacco deliberato all'umanità.
> Che figura di m...


Ma ti rendi conto ?   
ma di che parliamo dai….sono ridicoli tutti ormai


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, perchè dovrebbe. Ha solo fatto un figura di m... davanti al Mondo.


Perché non vede l’ora di entrare in guerra sto altro scemo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché non vede l’ora di entrare in guerra sto altro scemo



Ma che entri pure, tanto anche per lui vale sempre il solito discorso che si fa per l'ugraina: se entri e le buschi, poi non chiamare altri in tuo soccorso.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto ?
> ma di che parliamo dai….sono ridicoli tutti ormai



I missili se sono degli amici sono "spiacevoli incidenti"


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

"molto probabilmente etc etc

non abbiamo prove che sia un attacco alla Polonia"


lasciano sempre lo spiraglio per continuare...dire che sia stata una farsa sta male
in tutto questo un mazzo di fiori per i due morti l'avete pagato o stavate solo eccitati per andare contro i russi ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché non vede l’ora di entrare in guerra sto altro scemo



La Nato questi sciagurati doveva tenerli fuori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Pensare che non ha perso un secondo per realizzare il video di "denuncia" contro i missili russi che colpiscono la Polonia
Quando si dice...."video invecchiati male"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

*Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.

"Non risultano indicazioni che si sia trattato di un attacco deliberato in Polonia. E non ci risulta che la Russia stia pianificando attacchi contro la Nato. Si è trattato di un incidente della difesa ucraina ma non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.
> 
> "Non risultano indicazioni che si sia trattato di un attacco deliberato in Polonia. E non ci risulta che la Russia stia pianificando attacchi contro la Nato. Si è trattato di un incidente della difesa ucraina ma non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*


e per questo motivo, mai dare missili a lungo raggio ai giallo blu, prima che finiscano qui per errore.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.
> 
> "Non risultano indicazioni che si sia trattato di un attacco deliberato in Polonia. E non ci risulta che la Russia stia pianificando attacchi contro la Nato. Si è trattato di un incidente della difesa ucraina ma non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*



A questo punto la questione è ufficialmente chiusa e Zelensky dovrà inventarsi altro.


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.
> 
> "non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*


Tante volte bisogna sottolineare l'ovvio, ma la responsabilità è unicamente russa, a prescindere da chi l'ha lanciato. Bravo a non dirlo apertamente comunque, si mantenga questa linea distensiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

*Corriere: "Nella scorsa notte Blinken e Sullivan hanno avuto difficoltà a placare la reazione furibonda del presidente polacco Duda e di Zelensky. Una notte bestiale, dal punto di vista diplomatico. La Polonia già armava l'esercito e Zelensky invocavail passo decisivo NATO che avrebbe scatenato la Terza Guerra Mondiale.
Biden deve ascoltare l'irritazione che serpeggia in America: il blocco occidentale deve «contenere» Putin, non alimentare l’escalation verso una guerra globale."*


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento
> 
> *Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.
> 
> ...



Adesso seppellissero lucraina e non ci pensiamo più.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Nella scorsa notte Blinken e Sullivan hanno avuto difficoltà a placare la reazione furibonda del presidente polacco Duda e di Zelensky. Una notte bestiale, dal punto di vista diplomatico. La Polonia già armava l'esercito e Zelensky invocavail passo decisivo NATO che avrebbe scatenato la Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Biden deve ascoltare l'irritazione che serpeggia in America: il blocco occidentale deve «contenere» Putin, non alimentare l’escalation verso una guerra globale."*



Per me la Polonia dovrebbe essere sbattuta fuori dalla Nato e l' Ucraina non deve mai entrarci.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg, posizione ufficiale e finale della NATO.
> 
> "Non risultano indicazioni che si sia trattato di un attacco deliberato in Polonia. E non ci risulta che la Russia stia pianificando attacchi contro la Nato. Si è trattato di un incidente della difesa ucraina ma non è responsabilità degli ucraini"*



Sarà stato Calhanoglu allora, con la sua balistica.

Ma che pagliacci, tre persone a caso di questo forum sarebbero più adatti a governare 'ste assoziazioni di teatranti mafiosi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che entri pure, tanto anche per lui vale sempre il solito discorso che si fa per l'ugraina: se entri e le buschi, poi non chiamare altri in tuo soccorso.


E invece sai che chiamerebbero il cugggino grosso ad aiutarli e la prendiamo in quel posto tutti noi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I missili se sono degli amici sono "spiacevoli incidenti"


Sta storia è tutto un circo ormai…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Nella scorsa notte Blinken e Sullivan hanno avuto difficoltà a placare la reazione furibonda del presidente polacco Duda e di Zelensky. Una notte bestiale, dal punto di vista diplomatico. La Polonia già armava l'esercito e Zelensky invocavail passo decisivo NATO che avrebbe scatenato la Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Biden deve ascoltare l'irritazione che serpeggia in America: il blocco occidentale deve «contenere» Putin, non alimentare l’escalation verso una guerra globale."*



Reazione furibonda per una cascina.
Questi non vedevano l'ora di entrare in guerra e prendere il resto delle sberle


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Polonia: Valutiamo ancora il ricorso all’articolo 4 della Nato.​


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come anticipato ieri, in base ai risultati dell'immagine possiamo capire la postura strategica statunitense.
> Per ora, scelgono la de escalation.
> Per gioia di (spero) tutti noi


Non credo serva entrare nella dietrologia.

Il problema non è il missile ucraino ( anzi, in realtà lo è perchè son morte due persone) , il problema è la corsa a gridare al lupo!

E' non c'è nemmeno la questione che l' Ucraina volesse incastrare la NATO, perchè infatti hanno dimostrato la verità in poche ore.

Il problema è che nel mondo odierno vivono tutti triggerati... mah

Prima di eccitarsi sull' articolo 5 non conviene appurare la cosa?
Non scappava nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Germania: No alla no fly zone, sarebbe scontro Russia-Nato.​


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Nella scorsa notte Blinken e Sullivan hanno avuto difficoltà a placare la reazione furibonda del presidente polacco Duda e di Zelensky. Una notte bestiale, dal punto di vista diplomatico. La Polonia già armava l'esercito e Zelensky invocavail passo decisivo NATO che avrebbe scatenato la Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Biden deve ascoltare l'irritazione che serpeggia in America: il blocco occidentale deve «contenere» Putin, non alimentare l’escalation verso una guerra globale."*


O finalmente un minimo di intelligenza?
Zelensky e l’altro pagliaccio polacco sono elementi pericolosissimi. Questi sono capaci di averlo fatto volutamente per scatenare la reazione nato ed entrare in guerre. Spero gli americani capiscono che ci si sta spingendo troppo troppo oltre


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Estonia: Fatti gravi, più aiuti a Kiev contro la Russia.​


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me la Polonia dovrebbe essere sbattuta fuori dalla Nato e l' Ucraina non deve mai entrarci.


Ma ovvio
Hanno fatto entrare tutta la feccia nella nato e ne vogliono sempre di più di feccia (leggi lucraina) solo per giocare ai padroni del mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ovvio
> Hanno fatto entrare tutta la feccia nella nato e ne vogliono sempre di più di feccia (leggi lucraina) solo per giocare ai padroni del mondo.



Quando fai entrare troppa "gente" è ovvio che poi perdi il controllo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più che chiedersi il perchè vogliono entrare nella Nato bisogna - secondo me - chiedersi quali conseguenze una cosa simile porta negli equilibri mondiali.


no questa è la domanda che fa comodo a te perchè sei al calduccio.
quando sei minacciato pensi a te stesso prima che agli equilibri mondiali, gli stati che si sentono minacciati vogliono entrare logicamente nella nato e fanno benissimo, prima di venire attaccati da quei malati di mente.
non sta mica scritto da nessuna parte che i russi debbano avere intorno stati satelliti da schiavizzare.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Nella scorsa notte Blinken e Sullivan hanno avuto difficoltà a placare la reazione furibonda del presidente polacco Duda e di Zelensky. Una notte bestiale, dal punto di vista diplomatico. La Polonia già armava l'esercito e Zelensky invocavail passo decisivo NATO che avrebbe scatenato la Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Biden deve ascoltare l'irritazione che serpeggia in America: il blocco occidentale deve «contenere» Putin, non alimentare l’escalation verso una guerra globale."*


Che è quello che sta accadendo da 9 mesi....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no questa è la domanda che fa comodo a te perchè sei al calduccio.
> quando sei minacciato pensi a te stesso prima che agli equilibri mondiali, gli stati che si sentono minacciati vogliono entrare logicamente nella nato e fanno benissimo, prima di venire attaccati da quei malati di mente.
> *non sta mica scritto da nessuna parte che i russi debbano avere intorno stati satelliti da schiavizzare.*




Non c'è scritto nemmeno che lo possano fare gli USA ma accade perchè nessuno ha il coraggio, la forza o solo la convenienza per ribellarsi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando fai entrare troppa "gente" è ovvio che poi perdi il controllo.


Esattamente


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è scritto nemmeno che lo possano fare gli USA ma accade perchè nessuno ha il coraggio, la forza o solo la convenienza per ribellarsi.


Senza contare che la questione ucraina è particolare e intricata e mina certi equilibri geopolitici.
Ma purtroppo è tutto facile a dirsi..


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si chiarissimo….infatti la guerra non è finita e manco se ne parla di finire.
> Se esce dal gioco sto ******* fa scoppiare una guerra mondiale che vuoi che sia. Per me va fatto fuori insieme a Putin.
> Invece tu ti chiedi perché quando ci sono di mezzo gli usa ci sono sempre sto casini?


perchè gli usa sono la 1a potenza e vogliono rimanere tale? fanno benissimo e a noi va benissimo così.
lasciando da parte i sogni, finchè rimane così staremo bene, se invece la cina o la russia diventeranno più potenti ci raderanno al suolo o ci faranno schiavi come gli africani nell'800 puoi starne certo. quelli mica scherzano.
tu italiano devi solo decidere da che parte stare.

si piotr fa scoppiare la guerra mondiale.. è più probabile che la juve vinca la CL.
se scoppia è perchè lo vogliono usa-russia dai. e non succederà.
putin tra l'altro da alcune fonti sembra uno moderato.. vacci a capire ahahah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è scritto nemmeno che lo possano fare gli USA ma accade perchè nessuno ha il coraggio, la forza o solo la convenienza per ribellarsi.


hanno mai obbligato nessuno? a me non risulta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è scritto nemmeno che lo possano fare gli USA ma accade perchè nessuno ha il coraggio, la forza o solo la convenienza per ribellarsi.


Con la piccola differenza che noi siamo satelliti consapevoli e pure tendenzialmente felici della situazione e del benessere riflesso di cui godiamo. Entro una certa misura, la scelta di ricoprire questo ruolo è anche nostra, e si basa su calcoli comunque opportunistici (uno su tutti, scaricare il peso delle spese militari sugli USA e godere della loro protezione).

Prova a chiedere ad un bielorusso se è felice di essere satellite di Mosca, visto che in quel caso la relazione è io do a Mosca, Mosca da poco e nulla a me e se non metto al potere chi vogliono loro mi invadono militarmente. 
Non è un caso che Kazakistan, Azerbaijan, tutto l'ex patto di varsavia e recentemente anche Ucraina e Armenia si siano smarcate dalla Russia.
E nemmeno è un caso che questo è il momento ideale per sostenere una rivoluzione "colorata" in Bielorussia, visto che per ovvi motivi i russi non possono intervenire militarmente per tutelare l'impopolarissimo regime bielorusso. E infatti, probabilmente, succederà a breve. 

Alla Russia resta solo il vassallo bielorusso Lukashenko (che ha i mesi contati) e qualche partner fallito in giro per il mondo (Nicaragua, Siria, Corea del Nord, Eritrea, Venezuela, per certi versi Iran) visto che il CSTO ormai non esiste piu. 
Il sostegno cinese e indiano si sono dimostrati per quello che sono: pro forma senza alcuna rilevanza pratica.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hanno mai obbligato nessuno? a me non risulta.



Buono a sapersi che gli USA non hanno mai rovesciato governi di altri Paesi per metterci fantocci al loro servzio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I missili se sono degli amici sono "spiacevoli incidenti"


be se uno del milan fa autogol di solito si presuppone che non lo faccia apposta no? 
cosa vuoi che attacchino l'ucraina adesso ahahaha.

secondo te gli ucraini colpiscono la polonia apposta sperando che questa entri con la nato contro la russia, *sperando che la nato non controlli da dove è partito il missile???*
"è saltato un fienile il polonia! adesso distruggiamo il mondo!!!"

proprio adesso che stan vincendo? non potevano farlo ad aprile magari?

qui siamo al tifo da stadio, me ne tiro fuori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Buono a sapersi che gli USA non hanno mai rovesciato governi di altri Paesi per metterci fantocci al loro servzio.


in europa per questioni nato-russia?
non lo sapevo. 

chiudo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Con la piccola differenza che noi siamo satelliti consapevoli e pure tendenzialmente felici della situazione e del benessere riflesso di cui godiamo.* Entro una certa misura, la scelta di ricoprire questo ruolo è anche nostra, e si basa su calcoli comunque opportunistici (uno su tutti, scaricare il peso delle spese militari sugli USA e godere della loro protezione).
> 
> Prova a chiedere ad un bielorusso se è felice di essere satellite di Mosca, visto che in quel caso la relazione è io do a Mosca, Mosca da poco e nulla a me e se non metto al potere chi vogliono loro mi invadono militarmente.
> Non è un caso che Kazakistan, Azerbaijan, tutto l'ex patto di varsavia e recentemente anche Ucraina e Armenia si siano smarcate dalla Russia.
> ...



A me sembra più una colonia che fa finta che gli USA siano immuni da colpe per paura di perdere il benessere concesso.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se uno del milan fa autogol di solito si presuppone che non lo faccia apposta no?
> cosa vuoi che attacchino l'ucraina adesso ahahaha.
> 
> secondo te gli ucraini colpiscono la polonia apposta sperando che questa entri con la nato contro la russia, *sperando che la nato non controlli da dove è partito il missile???*
> ...


Posso assolutamente dire la stessa cosa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se uno del milan fa autogol di solito si presuppone che non lo faccia apposta no?
> cosa vuoi che attacchino l'ucraina adesso ahahaha.
> 
> secondo te gli ucraini colpiscono la polonia apposta sperando che questa entri con la nato contro la russia, *sperando che la nato non controlli da dove è partito il missile???*
> ...



Ancora con sta storiella che sta vincendo?
Non credo di aver mai visto una nazione "vincere" una guerra con parti del proprio territorio occupato (territorio tra l'altro più produttivo) e la parte restante distrutta.

Un pò come se la Svizzera ci attaccasse e arrivasse con l'esercito fino a Roma, prima di venire respinta indietro.
Si annette comunque la lombardia, il veneto e il piemonte ma noi italiani stiamo sicuramente vincendo la guerra... 
Con il "mezzogiorno" ancora nostro e con tutto da ricostruire.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in europa per questioni nato-russia?
> non lo sapevo.
> 
> chiudo.



Non esiste solo l'Europa. Ci sono altri popoli con la stessa dignità.


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esiste solo l'Europa. Ci sono altri popoli con la stessa dignità.


E come no. Ti sei appena perso 11 pagine di dignità pura, dove si sono elogiati polacchi e ucraini come non mai, augurandogli ogni bene  .

Nota a margine : non ci sono più articoli russi dove si parlava di un'esplosione di un trattore, a quanto pare stavolta non era vero.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2022)

Fortunatamente ha prevalso il buon senso


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> E come no. Ti sei appena perso 11 pagine di dignità pura, *dove si sono elogiati polacchi e ucraini come non *mai, augurandogli ogni bene  .
> 
> Nota a margine : non ci sono più articoli russi dove si parlava di un'esplosione di un trattore, a quanto pare stavolta non era vero.



Bisogna sostenere Ucraini e Polacchi come pure gli altri popoli che non hanno nessuna visibilità.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Reazione furibonda per una cascina.*
> Questi non vedevano l'ora di entrare in guerra e prendere il resto delle sberle


eh no, ora dicono che si tratti di un azienda italo-polacca (risata amara) e i due tizi erano operai


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sostenere Ucraini e Polacchi come pure gli altri popoli che non hanno nessuna visibilità.


Si, volevovo solo sottolineare che questo "sostegno" nei 3d letti lo posso immaginare solo a Chalanoglu e Donnarumma, ecco  .


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storiella che sta vincendo?
> *Non credo di aver mai visto una nazione "vincere" una guerra con parti del proprio territorio occupato (territorio tra l'altro più produttivo) e la parte restante distrutta.*
> 
> Un pò come se la Svizzera ci attaccasse e arrivasse con l'esercito fino a Roma, prima di venire respinta indietro.
> ...


... L'Unione sovietica nel 1944?  
Quella che fai tu è una lettura assolutamente semplicistica e poco attinente ai fatti di cosa sia una guerra e come venga gestita dal punto di vista tattico-militare. 
Poi per carità, io non sono un militare nè un ufficiale dell'esercito, però i miei bravi studi strategici me li sono dovuti fare e qualcosa mi ricordo...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Si, volevovo solo sottolineare che questo "sostegno" nei 3d letti *lo posso immaginare solo a Chalanoglu e Donnarumma, ecco * .



Per i due da te nominati è sempre tutto troppo poco


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente ha prevalso il buon senso


Non ne sono certo.Svelato ormai il bluff russo, parlando un po' alla Call of Duty, hanno veramente valutato se sfruttare o no la situazione, era piuttosto interessante lo sviluppo


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra più una colonia che fa finta che gli USA siano immuni da colpe per paura di perdere il benessere concesso.


Appunto, la nostra è però alla fine una scelta che può essere revocata con le conseguenze del caso (vedi Iran, vedi Ungheria, vedi Turchia) e che è comunque un "do ut des"
Essere satellite di Mosca è qualcosa di imposto manu militari e che non si traduce assolutamente con miglioramenti politici ed economici della nazione "satellite" ma anzi nel depauperamento sistematico del capitale materiale e umano in una logica che si rifà all'imperialismo coloniale ottocentesco. 
Esempio principe: la DDR, che è stata saccheggiata a tal punto dai barbari sovietici che ancora oggi rispetto alla germania ovest è un paese del secondo mondo, 30 anni dopo la riunificazione e centinaia di miliardi spesi per riportarli al passo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Si, volevovo solo sottolineare che questo "sostegno" nei 3d letti lo posso immaginare solo a Chalanoglu e Donnarumma, ecco  .


Un po’ come il sostegno che date alle nazioni deturpate dagli USA ma che non sono in Europa vero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> ... L'Unione sovietica nel 1944?
> Quella che fai tu è una lettura assolutamente semplicistica e poco attinente ai fatti di cosa sia una guerra e come venga gestita dal punto di vista tattico-militare.
> Poi per carità, io non sono un militare nè un ufficiale dell'esercito, però i miei bravi studi strategici me li sono dovuti fare e qualcosa mi ricordo...



Si, semplicistica, allora spiegami perché sta vincendo questa guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un po’ come il sostegno che date alle nazioni deturpate dagli USA ma che non sono in Europa vero?



Quelle popolazioni non portano nulla nelle tasche di chi comanda quindi non esistono.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, semplicistica, allora spiegami perché sta vincendo questa guerra.


Perchè dopo circa un mese e mezzo di guerra è riuscita ad arrestare i piani di invasione di un nemico apparentemente soverchiante, gli ha inflitto già 3 nette sconfitte strategiche sulle principali linee di avanzata (Kiev, Kharkiv e ora Kherson), ha già riconquistato più di metà del territorio occupato all'apice dell'offensiva russa, è riuscito a compattare il fronte interno e soprattutto può contare su un rifornimento di esperti militari, mezzi e denaro praticamente inesauribile dagli Stati Uniti, oltre ad aver costretto l'avversario a misure interne fortemente impopolari (mobilitazione) e aver depauperato gran parte della sua riserva missilistica (come testimonia l'uso indiscriminato di S-300, armi antiaeree, impiegati a mo di missili cruise per non privarsi dei pochi Iskander rimasti, ma probabilmente a sto punto sto scendendo troppo nel tecnico), di forze armate d'elite (tra le altre è stata distrutta la principale unità russa della guardia, ovvero la prima unità corazzata, la meglio armata e più efficace dell'intere forze armate terrestri russe), danneggiato infrastrutture vitali (Nord stream, ponte di Kerch, diga di Nova kakhovka che ora non potrà approvigionare più la Crimea di acqua), creato fratture all'interno della società russa e nella base di consenso del suo presidente-autocrate...
Posso andare avanti per pagine e pagine se vuoi, oppure ti giro direttamente qualche report, vedi te.  

E occhio che le risate dei primi mesi non me le dimentico eh, quando vi dicevo di andarci piano a dare l'Ucraina per morta perchè con il sostegno di Washington a fondo perduto la partita era tutta da giocare. 
Come sempre, il tempo è galantuomo, e qui mi fermo perchè galantuomo mi ritengo anche io


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quelle popolazioni non portano nulla nelle tasche di chi comanda quindi non esistono.


Ovvio poi non sono mica in europahhh come la grande sa da lucraina


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esempio principe: la DDR, che è stata saccheggiata a tal punto dai barbari sovietici che ancora oggi rispetto alla germania ovest è un paese del secondo mondo, 30 anni dopo la riunificazione e centinaia di miliardi spesi per riportarli al passo.


non è un buon esempio che hai scelto, visto che la DDR ha avuto la mazzata finale perchè da un giorno all'altro hanno equiparato il marco Est con il marco Ovest e gli stessi partecipanti alla decisione (l'ha ammesso Schauble molti anni dopo) sapevano delle conseguenze disastrose sulle industrie ed economia.
per questo per una generazione intera, anzi tuttora in parte, ci sono i "nostalgici" ad Est
prima la gente viveva con dignità, seppur senza libertà, poi diventati i fratelli scemi tedeschi da mantenere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè dopo circa un mese e mezzo di guerra è riuscita ad arrestare i piani di invasione di un nemico apparentemente soverchiante, gli ha inflitto già 3 nette sconfitte strategiche sulle principali linee di avanzata (Kiev, Kharkiv e ora Kherson), ha già riconquistato più di metà del territorio occupato all'apice dell'offensiva russa, è riuscito a compattare il fronte interno e soprattutto può contare su un rifornimento di esperti militari, mezzi e denaro praticamente inesauribile dagli Stati Uniti, oltre ad aver costretto l'avversario a misure interne fortemente impopolari (mobilitazione) e aver depauperato gran parte della sua riserva missilistica (come testimonia l'uso indiscriminato di S-300, armi antiaeree, impiegati a mo di missili cruise per non privarsi dei pochi Iskander rimasti, ma probabilmente a sto punto sto scendendo troppo nel tecnico), di forze armate d'elite (tra le altre è stata distrutta la principale unità russa della guardia, ovvero la prima unità corazzata, la meglio armata e più efficace dell'intere forze armate terrestri russe), danneggiato infrastrutture vitali (Nord stream, ponte di Kerch, diga di Nova kakhovka che ora non potrà approvigionare più la Crimea di acqua), creato fratture all'interno della società russa e nella base di consenso del suo presidente-autocrate...
> Posso andare avanti per pagine e pagine se vuoi, oppure ti giro direttamente qualche report, vedi te.
> 
> E occhio che le risate dei primi mesi non me le dimentico eh, quando vi dicevo di andarci piano a dare l'Ucraina per morta perchè con il sostegno di Washington a fondo perduto la partita era tutta da giocare.
> Come sempre, il tempo è galantuomo, e qui mi fermo perchè galantuomo mi ritengo anche io



Belle parole, ma dei rifornimenti, del denaro, delle misure interne non te ne fai niente se poi il nemico continua a bombardarti giorno e notte e tu non riconquisti tutti i territori occupati e non cacci fuori dall'ucraina fino all'ultimo soldato russo.
Ti prego, vai avanti fino ad arrivare ai famosi report della fine delle munizioni, della Russia fallita grazie alle sanzioni e della Russia impossibilitata a continuare la guerra per via del congelamento dei fondi russi (marzo, aprile, maggio e giugno 2022)


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> e aver depauperato gran parte della sua riserva missilistica (come testimonia l'uso indiscriminato di S-300, armi antiaeree, impiegati a mo di missili cruise per non privarsi dei pochi Iskander rimasti, ma probabilmente a sto punto sto scendendo troppo nel tecnico), di forze armate d'elite (tra le altre è stata distrutta la principale unità russa della guardia, ovvero la prima unità corazzata, la meglio armata e più efficace dell'intere forze armate terrestri russe)


Non serve scendere nel tecnico, io che non so neanche come si carica una pistola ho trovato decine di analisti russi che spiegano bene la situazione, basta volerlo cercare.


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.
> 
> Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..


Penso che l'Ucraina di occidentale abbia ben poco onestamente... Tolti i soldi sui conti correnti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Belle parole, ma dei rifornimenti, del denaro, delle misure interne non te ne fai niente se poi il nemico continua a bombardarti giorno e notte e tu non riconquisti tutti i territori occupati e non cacci fuori dall'ucraina fino all'ultimo soldato russo.
> Ti prego, vai avanti fino ad arrivare ai famosi report della fine delle munizioni, della Russia fallita grazie alle sanzioni e della Russia impossibilitata a continuare la guerra per via del congelamento dei fondi russi (marzo, aprile, maggio e giugno 2022)


Ci sarebbe anche il “non ci sarà nessuna guerra”


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso che l'Ucraina di occidentale abbia ben poco onestamente... Tolti i soldi sui conti correnti.


Sono Russia infatti.
Ora è diventata Europa e Occidente solo perché fa comodo


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però non hai risposto, cosa faresti al suo posto dato che lo critichi aspramente per quello che fa?


Se succedesse quello che auspica (quantomeno pubblicamente) Zelenski e iniziasse un conflitto pesante su vasta scala, stai tranquillo che dell'ucraina non ne parlerebbe più nessuno. E verrebbe azzerata nel giro di una notte, probabilmente. Per cui penso non sia manco furba la sua strategia comunicativa. Ma certamente è imbeccato, se lo lasciano parlare avranno i loro motivi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tra essere santi ed essere uno stato occidentale aggredito militarmente c’è differenza. Non serve essere santi per avere il diritto di difendersi e di avere l’appoggio del mondo civile per questo. Di sicuro, arrivare a dire che si devono prendere i missili in testa senza nemmeno difendersi con la contraerea, è almeno fazioso. Come il dire che un incidente è uguale se il missile che lo ha causato è di chi attacca o della contraerea.
> 
> Detto ciò, credi davvero che se fosse fatto apposta avrebbero centrato una fattoria in mezzo al nulla? A volte la logica aiuta quando manca la conoscenza..



La prima parte non la commento neanche, hai sprecato tempo a scriverla, visto che non fa parte del tema di cui stiamo parlando. 

Esatto, sarebbe proprio perfetta una fattoria, proprio per limitare i danni e causare meno morti innocenti possibili, ma allo stesso tempo avere la scusa per scatenare una mega guerra. 
Il tossico presidente dell'Ucraina, da quanto tempo chiede che intervenga la Nato? Sta cercando in tutti i modi di tirare dentro a piedi pari l'Europa. 

Ora, io non dico che sia andata così, ma non lo escludo nemmeno, è semplicemente un ipotesi. 

Si certo, vallo a dire ai famigliari delle vittime che siccome il missile è stato lanciato dall'Ucraina è una morte più accettabile. 

Cosa mi tocca leggere.


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

Comunque io mi chiedo, da assoluto profano di balistica : che razza di traiettoria avrebbe dovuto assumere un missile lanciato dall'ucraina per intercettare un missile russo? L'ultima volta che ho controllato la Polonia sta a ovest, non a est dell'ucraina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Belle parole, ma dei rifornimenti, del denaro, delle misure interne non te ne fai niente se poi il nemico continua a bombardarti giorno e notte e tu non riconquisti tutti i territori occupati e non cacci fuori dall'ucraina fino all'ultimo soldato russo.
> Ti prego, vai avanti fino ad arrivare ai famosi report della fine delle munizioni, della Russia fallita grazie alle sanzioni e della Russia impossibilitata a continuare la guerra per via del congelamento dei fondi russi (marzo, aprile, maggio e giugno 2022)


Hanno talmente tante munizioni che da mesi stanno comprando robaccia dalla Corea del Nord e stanno usando missili iraniani, i già citati S-300 come missili di attacco al suolo (che tali NON sono), i droni da discount sempre iraniani, gli aerei che non si alzano più in volo, i mezzi che non vengono riparati per la carenza di semiconduttori che avevo infatti segnalato già a marzo, hanno ritirato fuori i T-62 perchè non hanno i mezzi per riparare i T-90 o i gia vetusti T-72... 
Riguardo le sanzioni, stanno causando un disastro nell'industria russa (soprattutto nell'automotive), ma essendo argomento di nicchia non se ne parla sui giornali e quindi giustamente chi non si occupa di questi affari non ne è a conoscenza  
E sempre sulle sanzioni, la Russia sta usando le riserve valutarie e in materiali preziosi (soprattutto oro) accumulate prima del conflitto, cosa che avevo sottolineato prima. Come anche avevo giustamente preventivato che sarebbe avvenuto il default (effettivamente capitato a maggio se non ricordo male, considerando i 30 giorni di grazia scattati ad aprile)...
Ripeto, di errore (grosso) ne ho fatto uno solo: sopravvalutare l'intelligenza di Putin pensando che non avrebbe invaso l'ucraina. 
Il resto, essendo basato su logica e fatti, si è avverato, seppur magari con qualche differenza temporale rispetto a quanto preventivato (ultima tra le altre la riconquista di Kherson)

Però ripeto, non ti sto dando la colpa per non essere a conoscenza di queste cose, sono argomenti tecnici di cui ovviamente non si richiede conoscenza alle persone che di questi affari non si occupano per lavoro.
Forse però, visto che anche gli analisti si guardano bene dal dire "so dirti con certezza cosa accadrà il mese prossimo", eviterei tale infondata sicurezza che la russia stia vincendo basata solo sull'osservazione di una mappa colorata in cui dei territori sono del colore della russia, tralasciando completamente il momentum degli ultimi 4 mesi circa e moltissimi altri fattori, quasi nessuno dei quali arride alla russia.
Poi so che sto sprecando fiato, e infatti non risponderò ulteriormente perchè questo è un topic e non una chat, se ti va di discutere piu approfonditamente scrivimi sul profilo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche il “non ci sarà nessuna guerra”



Poi così sembra un attacco rivolto a lui, in realtà io me la prendo con tutti gli analisti che in questi mesi di guerra (ho perso anche il conto dei mesi) hanno sempre detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
E anche ora che parlano di "vittoria" mi viene da sorridere.

La mia sarà anche un'analisi semplicistica, ma che gli avversari abbiano delle frizioni interne, abbiano preso alcune batoste in campo e stiano finendo una determinata tipologia di munizioni non me ne faccio niente se poi i territori che ho perso in precedenza non riesco a riconquistarli e se i miei "partner" mi spingono per cercare di raggiungere un accordo con la Russia.
E allora cosa sto vincendo? Il mongolino d'oro? Senza contare tutto il contorno del territorio ucraino martoriato dalla guerra. Quando tutto questo finirà (quando..) serviranno centinaia di miliardi per la ricostruzione, miliardi che certamente non metterà la russia. Oh, però stanno vincendo.
@Trumpusconi ti ho praticamente risposto qua


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi così sembra un attacco rivolto a lui, in realtà io me la prendo con tutti gli analisti che in questi mesi di guerra (ho perso anche il conto dei mesi) hanno sempre detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> E anche ora che parlano di "vittoria" mi viene da sorridere.
> 
> La mia sarà anche un'analisi semplicistica, ma che gli avversari abbiano delle frizioni interne, abbiano preso alcune batoste in campo e stiano finendo una determinata tipologia di munizioni non me ne faccio niente se poi i territori che ho perso in precedenza non riesco a riconquistarli e se i miei "partner" mi spingono per cercare di raggiungere un accordo con la Russia.
> ...


Ma assolutamente anche io mi rivolgo in generale. Io la penso come te


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi così sembra un attacco rivolto a lui, in realtà io me la prendo con tutti gli analisti che in questi mesi di guerra (ho perso anche il conto dei mesi) hanno sempre detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> E anche ora che parlano di "vittoria" mi viene da sorridere.
> 
> La mia sarà anche un'analisi semplicistica, ma che gli avversari abbiano delle frizioni interne, abbiano preso alcune batoste in campo e stiano finendo una determinata tipologia di munizioni non me ne faccio niente se poi i territori che ho perso in precedenza non riesco a riconquistarli e se i miei "partner" mi spingono per cercare di raggiungere un accordo con la Russia.
> ...


Ma figurati, nessuna acredine. Ho punzecchiato un po, ma fa parte del gioco, ci leggiamo ormai da anni...

Comunque specifico un'ultima cosa: gli americani vogliono convincere gli Ucraini a trattare, si, ma sulla Crimea e su un accordo etnico che lasci il Donbass in mano ucraina.
Non certo sul ritiro russo dai territori occupati. 
E come ho già detto, per me una pace che preveda i caschi blu in Donbass demilitarizzato a vigilare sul rispetto degli accordi etnico-linguistici e un referendum serio e trasparente sullo stato della Crimea sarebbe una pace giusta e auspicabile, perchè pur non arridendo alla Russia sanerebbe il vulnus del mancato riconoscimento internazionale di quanto successo nel 2014. 
Se (come credo) in Crimea voteranno a favore dell'annessione alla Russia, Putin avrebbe se non altro la bandierina del riconoscimento della Crimea e di aver tutelato i diritti dei russofoni in Donbass. 
Nulla di tutto il resto è ottenibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esiste solo l'Europa. Ci sono altri popoli con la stessa dignità.


stavamo parlando di europa e stati coscinetto che vogliono entrare nella nato e del perchè.
se svii è impossibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Non serve scendere nel tecnico, io che non so neanche come si carica una pistola ho trovato decine di analisti russi che spiegano bene la situazione, basta volerlo cercare.


Ma che ci sia una penuria grave di missili da parte russa direi che ormai è pacifico. 
Basti pensare banalmente a quanto rari sono diventati gli attacchi missilistici russi rispetto all'inizio del conflitto, dove erano giornalieri. 
E come sia crollata la qualità di detti missili (i Quds iraniani? La seconda potenza militare mondiale? nel 2022?)...


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è un buon esempio che hai scelto, visto che la DDR ha avuto la mazzata finale perchè da un giorno all'altro hanno equiparato il marco Est con il marco Ovest e gli stessi partecipanti alla decisione (l'ha ammesso Schauble molti anni dopo) sapevano delle conseguenze disastrose sulle industrie ed economia.
> per questo per una generazione intera, anzi tuttora in parte, ci sono i "nostalgici" ad Est
> prima la gente viveva con dignità, seppur senza libertà, poi diventati i fratelli scemi tedeschi da mantenere


Perdonami, ma l'esempio non è del tutto attinente.
Quando riunifichi una nazione, è ovvio che la parte più povera debba essere ancorata a quella più ricca.
Non è fattibile avere due monete nello stesso paese, e dovendola uniformare è ovvio che si prenda come calibro la piu forte delle due (e all'epoca il marco era fortissimo), non c'era alternativa.
Ma quando entrarono ad est, i tedeschi si trovarono davanti un paese praticamente paragonabile ad una Polonia qualunque, depauperato del suo patrimonio industriale, umano e di risorse dopo decenni di sfruttamento sistematico. 
All'epoca non vivevano certo meglio di oggi: l'Ostalgie che tu giustamente citi non è dovuta ad un fantomatico declino economico, ma dal semplice fatto (inevitabile) che i tedeschi dell'est, per educazione e formazione lavorativa ricevuta, non possono inserirsi in modo soddisfacente nel mercato del lavoro tedesco. Tanto ora li mandano in pensione e le nuove generazioni (le prime effettivamente "tedesche") saranno equiparabili agli omologhi ad ovest. 
Poi vabbè, esiste anche una residua fascinazione post sovietica in una parte minoritaria dei giovani dell'ex est, ma rientra in generale nella pop culture "sovietwave" (che peraltro è molto interessante da un punto di vista artistico) 
Ma da qui a sostenere che ad Est stessero meglio prima ce ne passa parecchio


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se succedesse quello che auspica (quantomeno pubblicamente) Zelenski e iniziasse un conflitto pesante su vasta scala, stai tranquillo che dell'ucraina non ne parlerebbe più nessuno. E verrebbe azzerata nel giro di una notte, probabilmente. Per cui penso non sia manco furba la sua strategia comunicativa. Ma certamente è imbeccato, se lo lasciano parlare avranno i loro motivi


se succedesse quello che auspica i primi a finire in niente sarebbero i russi, che cercherebbero di portarsi via con loro più città possibili.
probabilmente l'ucraina verrebbe dopo tanti e magari rimarrebbero illibati


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stavamo parlando di europa e stati coscinetto che vogliono entrare nella nato e del perchè.
> se svii è impossibile.



Io non svio. Per me se si affronta la questione delle ingerenze USA negli affari di altri Stati bisogna farlo guadando a tutte le situazioni perchè è solo così che si può valutare il suo comportamento.
Venendo comunque ai soli Stati Europei: non sono certo da condannare per la loro volontà di aderire alla Nato ma aderire alla Nato non è un diritto e chi deve ammetterli - per me - deve tener conto delle conseguenze che può scatenare. Che Putin - a torto o a ragione - avrebbe reagito ad un allargamento smisurato della Nato lo avevo capito pure io che sono un cittadino qualunque.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non svio. Per me se si affronta la questione delle ingerenze USA negli affari di altri Stati bisogna farlo guadando a tutte le situazioni perchè è solo così che si può valutare il suo comportamento.
> Venendo comunque ai soli Stati Europei: non sono certo da condannare per la loro volontà di aderire alla Nato ma aderire alla Nato non è un diritto e chi deve ammetterli - per me - deve tener conto delle conseguenze che può scatenare. Che Putin - a torto o a ragione - avrebbe reagito ad un allargamento smisurato della Nato lo avevo capito pure io che sono un cittadino qualunque.


Game set e match


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non svio. Per me se si affronta la questione delle ingerenze USA negli affari di altri Stati bisogna farlo guadando a tutte le situazioni perchè è solo così che si può valutare il suo comportamento.
> Venendo comunque ai soli Stati Europei: non sono certo da condannare per la loro volontà di aderire alla Nato ma aderire alla Nato non è un diritto e chi deve ammetterli - per me - deve tener conto delle conseguenze che può scatenare. Che Putin - a torto o a ragione - avrebbe reagito ad un allargamento smisurato della Nato lo avevo capito pure io che sono un cittadino qualunque.


questo è un altro discorso ed infatti ci si può discutere, senza che nessuno abbia una ragione piena probabilmente...


----------



## ROQ (16 Novembre 2022)

ah ho azzeccato anche questa, sono proprio fortunello


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è un altro discorso ed infatti *ci si può discutere*, senza che nessuno abbia una ragione piena probabilmente...



Certo, siamo qui per confrontarci in maniera possibilmente civile e costruttiva.


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se succedesse quello che auspica i primi a finire in niente sarebbero i russi, che cercherebbero di portarsi via con loro più città possibili.
> probabilmente l'ucraina verrebbe dopo tanti e magari rimarrebbero illibati


Anzi, il suo essere già terreno di guerra faciliterebbe le operazioni di guerriglia. Nel giro di qualche giorno verrebbe spazzata via totalmente, per poi passare ad altri fronti


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

Russia finisce munizioni in 3 giorni
Russia in default
Russia in default tecnico
Russia in default <inserire aggettivo a piacere>
Russia senza comunicazione per attacchi hacker occidentali
Russia invade l'Europa
Russia fa esplodere le centrali nucleari
Russia usa le testate nucleari stasera
Russia usa le testate nucleari stanotte
Russia usa le testate dei giornali
Russia non ha testate nucleari, solleva una centrale atomica e la sgancia da un aereo
Russia sabota il Nord Stream, il Sud Stream e il Video Stream di DAZN
Russia lancia missili su Polonia

Alla prossima.

Io faccio festa, mi sembra il forum dell'inda, l'obiettività è quella, le fesserie lette pure peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è palese che l’abbiano fatto volutamente per scatenare una guerra mondiale.
> Zelensky va fatto fuori per primo


Hai idea di come funzionino i sistemi di difesa aerea S-300?

E soprattutto, secondo te si mettono a lanciare volontariamente due S-300 quando loro sanno perfettamente che notte e giorno ci sono aerei, droni e satelliti di sorveglianza NATO che stanno dando informazioni agli ucraini stessi e che hanno la possibilità di tracciare i missili? 
Ed infatti è in questo modo che hanno risolto la cosa, un AWACS dell'USAF ha tracciato il percorso del missile, ieri sera hanno inviato i dati a NATO e Polonia.

Gli S-300 li stanno utilizzando anche i russi per bersagli a terra ma hanno una gittata massima di circa 160/200km quindi per essere stati i russi doveva essere stato sparato dalla Bielorussia, esattamente nelle zone che la NATO sta sorvegliando, sarebbe da veri fessi pensare di poter mettere in piedi una false flag operation in condizioni del genere non trovi?

A conclusione, il sistema S-300 utilizzato per la difesa aerea lancia i missili in coppia, esattamente come sono due i missili caduti in Polonia ieri. I russi hanno bombardato tutta l'Ucraina ieri ed hanno colpito una centrale elettrica proprio a 20 km dal confine polacco nella stessa area dove sono caduti i missili. È facilmente intuibile cosa è successo, hanno cercato di intercettare il missile russo ma erano tremendamente vicini al confine polacco.

Come è altrettanto logico il fatto che i due poveri cristi polacchi morti oggi sarebbero vivi se la Russia non avesse invaso l'Ucraina o se solo avessero evitato un altro bombardamento in una zona così vicina al confine polacco.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai idea di come funzionino i sistemi di difesa aerea S-300?
> 
> E soprattutto, secondo te si mettono a lanciare volontariamente due S-300 quando loro sanno perfettamente che notte e giorno ci sono aerei, droni e satelliti di sorveglianza NATO che stanno dando informazioni agli ucraini stessi e che hanno la possibilità di tracciare i missili?
> Ed infatti è in questo modo che hanno risolto la cosa, un AWACS dell'USAF ha tracciato il percorso del missile, ieri sera hanno inviato i dati a NATO e Polonia.
> ...


Io da questa gentaglia mi aspetto di TUTTO!
Per una volta sono stati bravi gli americani a smorzare subito i toni. Fosse per quei 2 idioti di presidenti di Polonia e Ucraina saremmo già in guerra. Hanno fatto una figura di M colossale è proprio per le loro parole io non escludo NULLA. Gentaglia


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque io mi chiedo, da assoluto profano di balistica : che razza di traiettoria avrebbe dovuto assumere un missile lanciato dall'ucraina per intercettare un missile russo? L'ultima volta che ho controllato la Polonia sta a ovest, non a est dell'ucraina.


Ieri i russi hanno bombardato tutta l'Ucraina, comprese le regioni al confine con la Polonia. Hanno cercato di colpire una centrale elettrica che è a pochi chilometri dal confine Polacco che si trova esattamente nella stessa zona dell'incidente. La tragedia è che ci hanno dovuto rimettere la vita due poveracci.


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ieri i russi hanno bombardato tutta l'Ucraina, comprese le regioni al confine con la Polonia. *Hanno cercato di colpire una centrale elettrica che è a pochi chilometri dal confine Polacco che si trova esattamente nella stessa zona dell'incidente.* La tragedia è che ci hanno dovuto rimettere la vita due poveracci.


Puoi indicarmi la fonte? Così chiaramente avrebbe un senso


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io da questa gentaglia mi aspetto di TUTTO!
> Per una volta sono stati bravi gli americani a smorzare subito i toni. Fosse per quei 2 idioti di presidenti di Polonia e Ucraina saremmo già in guerra. Hanno fatto una figura di M colossale è proprio per le loro parole io non escludo NULLA. Gentaglia


Non c'era nulla da smorzare, ci sono i tracciati è impossibile inscenare un false flag con queste premesse, per pensarlo bisogna proprio non capire come funzionano queste cose. Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non c'era nulla da smorzare, ci sono i tracciati è impossibile inscenare un false flag con queste premesse, per pensarlo bisogna proprio non capire come funzionano queste cose. Con tutto il rispetto.


Ma certo


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Puoi indicarmi la fonte? Così chiaramente avrebbe un senso










Ci sono anche altre fonti ma non posso mettere link, se fai una veloce ricerca trovi anche la mappa dei siti colpiti nell'attacco missilistico di ieri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai idea di come funzionino i sistemi di difesa aerea S-300?
> 
> E soprattutto, secondo te si mettono a lanciare volontariamente due S-300 quando loro sanno perfettamente che notte e giorno ci sono aerei, droni e satelliti di sorveglianza NATO che stanno dando informazioni agli ucraini stessi e che hanno la possibilità di tracciare i missili?
> Ed infatti è in questo modo che hanno risolto la cosa, un AWACS dell'USAF ha tracciato il percorso del missile, ieri sera hanno inviato i dati a NATO e Polonia.
> ...


Basta informarsi seriamente ed è tutto chiaro, limpido, a disposizione  
Ma ripeto, non tutti hanno voglia o tempo di farlo ed è comprensibile. Soprattutto chi ha idee parecchio forti sull'argomento, da una parte e dall'altra


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io faccio festa, mi sembra il forum dell'inda, l'obiettività è quella, le fesserie lette pure peggio.


Bella l'analogia calcistica, ci provo anche io :

I russi stanno cercando con ogni mezzo di imporre la loro forza, con manovre scorrette ed illegali, in ambito economico umano e sanitario, negando l'evidenza ad ogni tribunale che provi a giudicarlo, tenendosi amico solo chi fa esattamente quello che viene imposto..

Se nei carri armati, anzichè quella scialba "Z", scrivessero "vincere non è la cosa più importante, è l'unica cosa che conta", sono sicuro di poter fare un paragone calcistico  .


----------



## ROQ (16 Novembre 2022)

è una cosa che ho già visto col covid, ma una volta per tutte credo che i nostri media abbiano fatto danni irreversibili e affrontiamo una guerra come affrontiamo una discussione di calcio tra tifosi... è da febbraio che ci son i battaglioni ucraini che usano gli ucraini come scudi umani e piazzano l'artiglieria su ospedali e asili per poi piangere, organizzano false flag come bucha o come questo ("confessato" anche da Biden), ma ovviamente è sempre colpa dei russi. Che non difende nessuno, ma a forza di leggere certe bestialità che invertono completamente la realtà uno finisce per simpatizzare pure per toto riina. Ricordo che qualche hanno fa sempre gli ucraini, COI NOSTRI RAZZI qualche anno fa hanno tirato giù un aereo civile olandese, prima hanno dato colpa ai "separatisti russi", poi una volta che è emersa la verità è stato insabbiato tutto come al solito. La stessa cosa che è successa con north stream, prima erano stati i russi a farsi un autogol perché oltre che pessimi militari e pessimi esseri umani sono anche pessimi geopolitici, poi salta fuori che son stati i servizi segreti UK\USA e finisce tutto in cavalleria. E ora è impensabile che quel gentiluomo di Zelensky insceni L'ENNESIMO false flag e dare la colpa ai russi vero? in una maniera cosi illogica che la hanno smentita tutti, da Biden, che evidentemente qui dentro qualcuno supporta, a politici polacchi, di certo non filorussi, Ma ci ripigliamo? Nel frattempo nella "liberata" Kherson, gli eroici ucraini hanno ripreso la mattanza razziale che va avanti dal 2014


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Bella l'analogia calcistica, ci provo anche io :
> 
> I russi stanno cercando con ogni mezzo di imporre la loro forza, con manovre scorrette ed illegali, in ambito economico umano e sanitario, negando l'evidenza ad ogni tribunale che provi a giudicarlo, tenendosi amico solo chi fa esattamente quello che viene imposto..
> 
> Se nei carri armati, anzichè quella scialba "Z", scrivessero "vincere non è la cosa più importante, è l'unica cosa che conta", sono sicuro di poter fare un paragone calcistico  .



E chi dice di no?

D'altra parte, mi sembra un paragone altrettanto, se non completamente, calzante per la NATO, che non mi sembra abbia mai perso un territorio o una nazione. La Russia invece sì. A me frega il giusto e l'onesto, detto a margine.

Ma noi siamo NATO, quindi dobbiamo tifare per la nostra squadra.

E' tifo, niente di più, e trova le sue radici nel febbraio '22, non prima.

Quindi qualsiasi ragionamento sui profondi aspetti morali di questa pseudoguerra -- sempre che di ragionamento si possa parlare -- è irrilevante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

*Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
"Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
> "Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*


È inutile..non si fermano. Saranno neri per il fatto di aver perso una così grande occasione e di essere stati sputtanati…
Ridicoli


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
> "Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*


" Se penso quello che dico ! "


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> " Se penso quello che dico ! "


Sti accattoni lucraini mi fanno pensare ad un amico di un mio amico che per bombarsi una figa brasiliana andò a rio di nascosto. Poi la moglie trova il suo passaporto e vede il timbro della dogana brasiliana e fa scoppiare un casino. Lui tranquillo nega tutto dicendo che non è mai stato in Brasile né tantomeno a Rio. E il timbro? “Eh chissà che combinano ai controlli negli aeroporti “ 

Ecco lucraina è così, “hanno stati i russihhh” nonostante siano stati sgamati


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

bene...tutto è bene quello che finisce bene allora (non per i 2 morti magari..)...almeno pe4r un po la guerra mondiale dovrà attendere grazie a Dio

Zelensky vuole la guerra mondiale perchè ha paura prima o poi di restare solo...e non hanno molto altro da perdere...è chiaro che in uno scenario di conflitto mondiale l'ucraina diverrebbe piu marginale..

diciamo che dal sul punto di vista è comprensibile...se evitasse di soffiare sul fuoco sarebbe meglio ma è comprensibile

l'importante è che la NATO faccia quello che deve fare..ma sul fatto che non si faccia comandare (o condizionare) da Zelensky credo si possano dormire sonni tranquillissimi


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
> "Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*


in Ucraina i media non stanno diffondendo la verità, infatti vari utenti su internet rimangono basiti e chiedono "dove l'hai sentito?" quando praticamente trovi ovunque le dichiarazioni ufficiali di Nato-Usa-Polonia
ovunque tranne che da loro evidentemente, perchè raccontandolo esporresti al pubblico ludibrio il loro presidente e a quanto pare non si può fare con la piattaforma centralizzata.
chi non ha internet rimane escluso dall'informazione e continua a pensare che la Polonia sia stata bombardata dai russi


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> è una cosa che ho già visto col covid, ma una volta per tutte credo che i nostri media abbiano fatto danni irreversibili e affrontiamo una guerra come affrontiamo una discussione di calcio tra tifosi... è da febbraio che ci son i battaglioni ucraini che usano gli ucraini come scudi umani e piazzano l'artiglieria su ospedali e asili per poi piangere, organizzano false flag come bucha o come questo ("confessato" anche da Biden), ma ovviamente è sempre colpa dei russi. Che non difende nessuno, ma a forza di leggere certe bestialità che invertono completamente la realtà uno finisce per simpatizzare pure per toto riina. Ricordo che qualche hanno fa sempre gli ucraini, COI NOSTRI RAZZI qualche anno fa hanno tirato giù un aereo civile olandese, prima hanno dato colpa ai "separatisti russi", poi una volta che è emersa la verità è stato insabbiato tutto come al solito. La stessa cosa che è successa con north stream, prima erano stati i russi a farsi un autogol perché oltre che pessimi militari e pessimi esseri umani sono anche pessimi geopolitici, poi salta fuori che son stati i servizi segreti UK\USA e finisce tutto in cavalleria. E ora è impensabile che quel gentiluomo di Zelensky *insceni L'ENNESIMO false flag e dare la colpa ai russi vero?* in una maniera cosi illogica che la hanno smentita tutti, da Biden, che evidentemente qui dentro qualcuno supporta, a politici polacchi, di certo non filorussi, Ma ci ripigliamo? Nel frattempo nella "liberata" Kherson, gli eroici ucraini hanno ripreso la mattanza razziale che va avanti dal 2014


mmm te dici che l'abbia addirittura architettato dall'inizio? beh questo sarebbe molto grave...io lo "giusticavo" se era per cercare di strumentalizzare un evento fortuito a suo favore ma se l'avesse fatto apposta sarebbe moolto grave

io in quanto paese indegnamente invaso giustifico molte cose ma finchè sono nell'orbita del suo paese...cercare di scatenare una guerra mondiale non sarebbe accettabile

un conto è auspicarla un conto è cercare proprio di causarla

non credo questo comunque..e in ogni caso come dicevo sopra tranquilli anche volesse nessuno di quelli che contano farà una guerra totale perchè "fregato" da Zelensky...se guerra sarà è perchè altri che contano sul serio la vogliono


----------



## kekkopot (16 Novembre 2022)

La cosa imbarazzante è come è cambiato il clima mediatico: quasi non se ne parla più.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Ucraina i media non stanno diffondendo la verità, infatti vari utenti su internet rimangono basiti e chiedono "dove l'hai sentito?" quando praticamente trovi ovunque le dichiarazioni ufficiali di Nato-Usa-Polonia
> ovunque tranne che da loro evidentemente, perchè raccontandolo esporresti al pubblico ludibrio il loro presidente e a quanto pare non si può fare con la piattaforma centralizzata.
> chi non ha internet rimane escluso dall'informazione e continua a pensare che la Polonia sia stata bombardata dai russi


Sono falsi esattamente come i russi. Stessa risma 
Da loro la verità non esiste. Si combattono a suon di fake news


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chissà ora Zelensky cosa chiederà...


Missili più precisi


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
> "Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*


Zelig gli fa un baffo a questi


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Missili più precisi


Con la faccia di Putin stampata sopra mi sembra più probabile, così può sempre scaricare il barile.


----------



## ROQ (16 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mmm te dici che l'abbia addirittura architettato dall'inizio? beh questo sarebbe molto grave...io lo "giusticavo" se era per cercare di strumentalizzare un evento fortuito a suo favore ma se l'avesse fatto apposta sarebbe moolto grave
> 
> io in quanto paese indegnamente invaso giustifico molte cose ma finchè sono nell'orbita del suo paese...cercare di scatenare una guerra mondiale non sarebbe accettabile
> 
> ...


non lo so, dico solo che non mi stupisco più di niente. Ho elencato una serie di precedenti, i primi che mi sono venuti in mente, che dimostrano che per quanto male si possa pensare di Putin, i vertici ucraini (che poi sono marionette che abbiamo messo noi) solo la forma di vita moralmente più bassa che si possa immaginare, mentitori incalliti e nazisti della peggior sorta. E se persino Biden e Polacchi, che sono altrettanto schifosi, sono arrivati ad "ammettere" certe evidenze, restano due opzioni: una è l'incidente fortuito con tentata paraculata, l'altra è l'ennesimo false flag, che sia di mano occidentale o ucraina cambia poco, tanto sono la stessa cosa e ormai credo lo abbiano capito tutti.

ps: le cose indegne purtroppo ci sono dal 2014, ad opera di nato, europa, usa e nazisti ucraini messi al potere. Va beh in realtà ci avevano provato anche prima almeno un paio di volte, ma aveva prevalso la volontà popolare. Che dal 2014 ha subito un massacro.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev insiste sul missile russo, nonostante le smentite da tutti i fronti:
> "Siamo favorevoli a uno studio congiunto dell’incidente. Siamo pronti a consegnare le prove che abbiamo della pista russa. L’Ucraina chiede che venga concesso immediatamente l’accesso al sito dell’esplosione ai rappresentanti del ministero della Difesa e del servizio di guardia di frontiera statale”*



Fa benissimo Kiev a spingere il più possibile, io farei lo stesso ( probabilmente peggio)
Forse non è ben chiaro, che si tratta di vita o di morte per loro, quindi tutto è possibile.
Lo farebbe chiunque.
Non è che abbiano alternative ad inventarsele tutte per spuntarla.

Altrettanto vero, che non è che ad occidente siamo stupidi, la questione è chiara e comprensibile.
Altrettanto evidente e comprensibile, che qualsiasi cosa dica Piotr entra da una parte ed esce dall' altra, non per cattiveria, ma per sanissimo egoismo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa imbarazzante è come è cambiato il clima mediatico: quasi non se ne parla più.



Eh, il clickbaiting è una piaga mica da ridere nel mondo moderno.

Fa un sacco di danni....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Missili più precisi



Se evitasse proprio di parlare sarebbe meglio per tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Fa benissimo Kiev a spingere il più possibile, io farei lo stesso ( probabilmente peggio)*
> Forse non è ben chiaro, che si tratta di vita o di morte per loro, quindi tutto è possibile.
> Lo farebbe chiunque.
> Non è che abbiano alternative ad inventarsele tutte per spuntarla.
> ...



Tu faresti peggio? Non sai cosa ti aspetterebbe


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu faresti peggio? Non sai cosa ti aspetterebbe


Davanti a vita o morte?

Qualunque cosa.. e quando dico qualunque, dico davvero qualunque.

Tu non lo faresti nel tuo quotidiano?


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa imbarazzante è come è cambiato il clima mediatico: quasi non se ne parla più.


Ma su La Repubblica, una volta un quotidiano di tutto rispetto... non si parla della società bitcoins che finanziava l'Ucraina e i dem.. è invece importante informare i lettori che Emma Marrone ha conservato il suo tessuto ovarico per diventare madre senza uomo. 
Io veramente .. pur non avendo 80 anni... non riesco a capacitarmi di come siamo messi...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Davanti a vita o morte?
> 
> Qualunque cosa.. e quando dico qualunque, dico davvero qualunque.
> 
> Tu non lo faresti nel tuo quotidiano?



Io e te non siamo Capi di Stato. Chi lo è - per me- non può agire fregandosene delle conseguenze delle proprie richieste/azioni. Nel caso specifico Zelensky non si può certo lamentare e dovrebbe ricordare che senza l’aiuto occidentale l’Ucraina sarebbe capitolata da molto tempo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io e te non siamo Capi di Stato. Chi lo è - per me- non può agire fregandosene delle conseguenze delle proprie richieste/azioni. Nel caso specifico Zelensky non si può certo lamentare e dovrebbe ricordare che senza l’aiuto occidentale l’Ucraina sarebbe capitolata da molto tempo.


Piotr è lontanissimo da rendere l' Ucraina nuovamente una nazione dove quanto meno tornare a vivere "normalmente", e probabilmente non accadrà mai.

Le tenterà tutte, sempre di più e fa benissimo a farlo, è in una situazione disperata.
Rassegnamoci.

Cosi come lui, si dovrà rassegnare che l' occidente gli darà quello che vuole e come vuole, e non quello che chiede.
E' tutto cosi lineare.

Dopo 9 mesi che vedo gente triggerata su Piotr o che si fosse aspettata chissà quale atteggiamento diverso, mi fa pensare che si viva su Marte.
Farebbero lo stesso il Letta / Conte /Meloni di turno se non fossimo nella NATO, al suo posto.

Si chiama semplicemente disperazione, e che deve fare sto tizio per farvi contenti insomma...
Gli converrebbe probabilmente scappare in USA o suicidarsi, perchè se si arrende facile lo appendano in piazza i suoi cittadini.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Novembre 2022)

Ecco. Cvd. Avevo infatti fatto la domanda nell'altro post se il missile fosse di ucraini prima di sbraitare contro la Russia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ma su La Repubblica, una volta un quotidiano di tutto rispetto... non si parla della società bitcoins che finanziava l'Ucraina e i dem.. è invece importante *informare i lettori che Emma Marrone ha conservato il suo tessuto ovarico per diventare madre senza uomo.*
> Io veramente .. pur non avendo 80 anni... non riesco a capacitarmi di come siamo messi...



Credevo fosse una battuta e invece ho visto adesso che l'articolo c'è sul serio... ahahahahaha


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (16 Novembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ma su La Repubblica, una volta un quotidiano di tutto rispetto... non si parla della società bitcoins che finanziava l'Ucraina e i dem.. è invece importante informare i lettori che Emma Marrone ha conservato il suo tessuto ovarico per diventare madre senza uomo.
> Io veramente .. pur non avendo 80 anni... non riesco a capacitarmi di come siamo messi...


Forse non si parla di attualita` o cronaca, pero`, in compenso, ogni giorno c'e` un articolo sui Manikin


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piotr è lontanissimo da rendere l' Ucraina nuovamente una nazione dove quanto meno tornare a vivere "normalmente", e probabilmente non accadrà mai.
> 
> Le tenterà tutte, sempre di più e fa benissimo a farlo, è in una situazione disperata.
> Rassegnamoci.
> ...



Tu la chiami disperazione io la chiamo inadeguatezza ed arroganza. 

Ti riporto un fatto che forse conosci già:

“Wsj: Scholz propose a Zelensky rinuncia a Nato a 5 giorni da guerra ma il presidente ucraino avrebbe rifiutato”


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Novembre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Forse non si parla di attualita` o cronaca, pero`, in compenso, ogni giorno c'e` un articolo sui Manikin


GERMANO....IDOLO!!!


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credevo fosse una battuta e invece ho visto adesso che l'articolo c'è sul serio... ahahahahaha


Si si ... ....


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu la chiami disperazione io la chiamo inadeguatezza ed arroganza.
> 
> Ti riporto un fatto che forse conosci già:
> 
> “Wsj: Scholz propose a Zelensky rinuncia a Nato a 5 giorni da guerra ma il presidente ucraino avrebbe rifiutato”


Non ci credo che tu ci creda che a Putin bastasse la rinuncia alla Nato... non ci credo nemmeno se scrivi che lo pensi davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che tu ci creda che a Putin bastasse la rinuncia alla Nato... non ci credo nemmeno se scrivi che lo pensi davvero.




Io non credo nulla e non devo devo convincere nessuno, riporto solo quanto si ipotizzava: 
“Il patto evocato da Scholz “*sarebbe stato siglato da Putin e Biden*, che insieme avrebbero garantito la *sicurezza* dell’Ucraina”. Sarebbe bastato? Quanto sarebbe durato? Chi può dirlo?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Pentagono: Improbabile che Kiev riesca a liberare l’intero Paese.​


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ungheria, il Capo di Gabinetto di Orban: Kiev irresponsabile nel dare la colpa alla Russia. In una simile situazione i leader mondiali si esprimono in maniera responsabile.​


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky chiede i dati sul missile in Polonia.​


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> è una cosa che ho già visto col covid, ma una volta per tutte credo che i nostri media abbiano fatto danni irreversibili e affrontiamo una guerra come affrontiamo una discussione di calcio tra tifosi... è da febbraio che ci son i battaglioni ucraini che usano gli ucraini come scudi umani e piazzano l'artiglieria su ospedali e asili per poi piangere, organizzano false flag come bucha o come questo ("confessato" anche da Biden), ma ovviamente è sempre colpa dei russi. Che non difende nessuno, ma a forza di leggere certe bestialità che invertono completamente la realtà uno finisce per simpatizzare pure per toto riina. Ricordo che qualche hanno fa sempre gli ucraini, COI NOSTRI RAZZI qualche anno fa hanno tirato giù un aereo civile olandese, prima hanno dato colpa ai "separatisti russi", poi una volta che è emersa la verità è stato insabbiato tutto come al solito. La stessa cosa che è successa con north stream, prima erano stati i russi a farsi un autogol perché oltre che pessimi militari e pessimi esseri umani sono anche pessimi geopolitici, poi salta fuori che son stati i servizi segreti UK\USA e finisce tutto in cavalleria. E ora è impensabile che quel gentiluomo di Zelensky insceni L'ENNESIMO false flag e dare la colpa ai russi vero? in una maniera cosi illogica che la hanno smentita tutti, da Biden, che evidentemente qui dentro qualcuno supporta, a politici polacchi, di certo non filorussi, Ma ci ripigliamo? Nel frattempo nella "liberata" Kherson, gli eroici ucraini hanno ripreso la mattanza razziale che va avanti dal 2014


Veramente è accertato da un tribunale olandese e dalle perizie che a tirare giù l'aereo è stato un missile in dotazione alla contraerea russa, con tanto di condanne.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pentagono: Improbabile che Kiev riesca a liberare l’intero Paese.​



A proposito della "disperazione" di cui ti parlavo giusto 20 minuti fa...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A proposito della "disperazione" di cui ti parlavo giusto 20 minuti fa...




Ok, ma forse se pure il tuo più ferreo alleato prende atto della situazione compromessa non ti resta che trattare per limitare i danni.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma forse se pure il tuo più ferreo alleato prende atto della situazione compromessa non ti resta che trattare per limitare i danni.



Più in basso di cosi c' è solo da scavare.

Quali danni da limitare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pentagono: Improbabile che Kiev riesca a liberare l’intero Paese.​



Poi mi si viene a parlare di vittoria, vabbè.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pentagono: Improbabile che Kiev riesca a liberare l’intero Paese.​


Ho come l'impressione che il Donbass diventerà una Corea 2.0, non vedo alternative sinceramente


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

esemplare la Meloni sulla questione...ESEMPLARE


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Più in basso di cosi c' è solo da scavare.
> 
> Quali danni da limitare



Evitare che l’Ucraina abbia altre vittime innocenti non sarebbe poco.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esemplare la Meloni sulla questione...ESEMPLARE



Ahahahah che premier da operetta. Ora è colpa dei russi se un missile ucraino finisce in Polonia ahahahah. Davvero esemplare ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che il Donbass diventerà una Corea 2.0, non vedo alternative sinceramente


Finchè ci sarà zelescone la guerra non finirà, quel pazzop è convinto di prendersi pure la Crimea, coi fondi UE ovviamente


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah che premier da operetta. Ora è colpa dei russi se un missile ucraino finisce in Polonia ahahahah. Davvero esemplare ahahahahahahahahahah


Son tarati, e soprattutto mantenuti da noi


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Novembre 2022)

anche fosse russo il missile mi chiedo quale apparato diplomatico avrebbe il coraggio di certificarne l appartenenza


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Son tarati, e soprattutto mantenuti da noi



E aggiungiamo comici visto come utilizzano la logica ahahahah


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> anche fosse russo il missile mi chiedo quale apparato diplomatico avrebbe il coraggio di certificarne l appartenenza



Ma io direi chissenefrega, e lo dico da ieri.

Chiunque sia stato, è stato un errore.
Tragico, errore.

O come pare, addirittura una casualità.
Anche fosse stata la Russia, amen comunque...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma io direi chissenefrega, e lo dico da ieri.
> 
> *Chiunque sia stato, è stato un errore.*
> Tragico, errore.
> ...



Ma a quanto pare qualcuno cerca in tutti i modi di farlo diventare un attacco deliberato ad un Paese Nato. Forse servirebbe più responsabilità.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma io direi chissenefrega, e lo dico da ieri.
> 
> Chiunque sia stato, è stato un errore.
> Tragico, errore.
> ...



Sì, amen un par di palle. Se fosse stata la Russia, saremmo già nella terza guerra mondiale.

I delinquenti di La Setta ieri si spippettavano alla sola idea che potesse essere stato Putineh!1!


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E aggiungiamo comici visto come utilizzano la logica ahahahah


Fanatici di un comico cocainomane


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, amen un par di palle. Se fosse stata la Russia, saremmo già nella terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> I delinquenti di La Setta ieri si spippettavano alla sola idea che potesse essere stato Putineh!1!



Che poi sembra che per alcuni la terza guerra mondiale sia quasi uno spettacolo pirotecnico da godersi con un aperitivo in mano e non la fine della nostra specie. O sono idioti( e propendo per questa ipotesi) oppure hanno istinti suicidarii.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

-,,


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu la chiami disperazione io la chiamo inadeguatezza ed arroganza.
> 
> Ti riporto un fatto che forse conosci già:
> 
> “Wsj: Scholz propose a Zelensky rinuncia a Nato a 5 giorni da guerra ma il presidente ucraino avrebbe rifiutato”


Eh ma poverino era disperato anche lì, che doveva fare?
Zelensky non è manco un politico ma uno psicopatico commediante da 4 soldi nelle mani di gente che comanda davvero dentro e fuori quel suo paesaccio marcio.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pentagono: Improbabile che Kiev riesca a liberare l’intero Paese.​


Ma come?
Stanno vincendo la guerra


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Più in basso di cosi c' è solo da scavare.
> 
> Quali danni da limitare


Perché non si tira fuori con dignità e si spara un bel colpo alla tempia?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come?
> Stanno vincendo la guerra



Certo pure quella contro …la Polonia


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che poi sembra che per alcuni la terza guerra mondiale sia quasi uno spettacolo pirotecnico da godersi con un aperitivo in mano e non la fine della nostra specie. O sono idioti( e propendo per questa ipotesi) oppure hanno istinti suicidarii.


Esatto 
Ormai i film e i videogiochi stile cod hanno cambiato la realtà perché non c’è altra possibilità.
Comunque la situazione migliorerà quando gli USA si stancheranno del giocattolo e faranno sparire zelensky. Spero non duri troppo


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che poi sembra che per alcuni la terza guerra mondiale sia quasi uno spettacolo pirotecnico da godersi con un aperitivo in mano e non la fine della nostra specie. O sono idioti( e propendo per questa ipotesi) oppure hanno istinti suicidarii.



Difatti Sean Penn è andato a dargli l'Oscar, a 'sto kretino.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Novembre 2022)

Su, su quante storie. Non esiste l'ugraina e quindi non possono esistere missili ugraini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come?
> Stanno vincendo la guerra


L'iniziativa al momento è in mano agli ucraini mi sembra fattuale come cosa.

Le uscite degli USA riguardano la Crimea, sono convinti che la Crimea sia la vera linea rossa della Russia che comporterebbe una ulteriore escalation che si vuole evitare.

Con l'arrivo dell'inverno le operazioni saranno piuttosto limitate ed i russi continueranno a costruire opere difensive, diventerà molto piu difficile fare qualsiasi cosa.

Verso Gennaio/Febbraio sono convinto che i russi proveranno ad effettuare un ultima offensiva per cercare di vincere la guerra.

Vediamo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ma ho capito male io ?
mi pare di capire che ci sia la versione che ucraina sta vincendo la guerra,ma allo stesso tempo fa bene tentare di far scoppiare una guerra mondiale! addirittura scrivendo che se fossero in loro avrebbero fatto la stessa cosa.

Per chi tiene alla tesi che una nazione invasa va difesa, e spalleggiano la nostra intromissione, anche se non c'è un trattato che avvale questo nostro dispiegamento. Mi dovrebbe spiegare perché sempre gli stessi, scrivevano che Putin era un chiacchierone che minacciava a vuoto, quando loro dicevano che queste ingerenze avrebbero comportato delle conseguenze?

Avete iniziato a invenire una volta che la Russia ha messo in pratica le loro minacce, radendo al suolo le infrastrutture che risparmiava, maledicendo questa escalation. Tralasciando che c'è sempre una causa/effetto, e adesso continuate a insistente nel trovare del buono dove del buono non c'è!?????????????????
mi preoccupa questa cosa..

Perché sono conclusioni che danno per scontato che l'atomica non verrà mai usata.. alcuni scrivono che Putin non è così pazzo, perché si rovinerebbe da soli.. alcuni perché pensano che il genere umano sia così lungimirante che autodistruggersi non è pensabile.. ( strano lo stiamo facendo con il clima!) e con un esperimento che di nome fa capitalismo,che sta arrivando a fine corsa!

# da qui parlo come genere umano

Cari ma con tutto l'affetto del mondo.. !
abbiamo visto che la condotta in base alle situazioni può diventare drastica! siamo passati da non distruggere interamente un Paese ad raderlo al suolo! siamo passati a la Russia fallirà.. ad autodistruggersi i gasdotti che ci rifornivano! e adesso si invita o si accetta il tentativo di fare scatenare ultima guerra mondiale!? non avete ancora capito che i russi non sono dei quaquaraquà? non avete ancora capito che la frenesia e isteria delle nazioni è dovuta che i fatti sono diversi dalle chiacchiere?

Che i problemi arriveranno anche se non c'è lo dicono apertamente? dovete pregare che l'America rinsanisca! perché come vi sbagliavate che sapesse solo bluffare e abbaiare.. vi sbagliate anche sull'uso della atomica.. come ultima disperata mossa di orgoglio! loro non sono come noi! se dicono una cosa e sono costretti a prendere provvedimenti lo fanno..

ultima guerra mondiale non sarà combattuta con le bombe come soprammobili! se la classica superpotenza non cambierà registrò e si andrà veramente sulla direzione di voler rifare come con l'Unione sovietica, ci sarà un ecatombe appena una delle due perderà la guerra convenzionale!


Vedendo i fatti che sono accaduti finora, mi pare evidente che la logica non c'è ! non c'è logica per certi avvenimenti! non fai saltare un gasdotto per mancanza di fiducia! [Germania.. visto il boom per salvarsi a livello economico alla fine, c'è anche del vero! non bisogna mai fidarsi dei tedeschi] non metti a comando un rimbambito che devono riprendere ogni due per tre ! a capo dello stato con l'esercito più grande del mondo! non permetti che dopo il danno ( inflazione/costo della vita) ci aggiungi la beffa con il grano e il gas che diventa come Eldorado! e i popoli insorgono ( la Francia è sempre la prima)tra un po' il pane  lo pagherai con una pepita!


L'unica mia speranza era che il popolo
La maggioranza della terra rinsaniva
contro la minoranza dei fessi che si fa chiamare i potenti della terra! ma se dopo tutte azioni illogiche non si ha un voto unanime.. mi rattristo e mi tocca sperare veramente che dei sani che vengono da altri posti e con un'altra mentalità salvi i pochi del genere umano che vale la pena salvare.. perché qui non ne usciamo vivi


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Veramente è accertato da un tribunale olandese e dalle perizie che a tirare giù l'aereo è stato un missile in dotazione alla contraerea russa, con tanto di condanne.


io ero rimasto che c'erano 2 versioni opposte, ma se i media non ci calcano la mano mi suona come la storia di Bucha. i Tribunali lasciano il tempo che trovano, la juve 9 volte su 10 ne esce pulita...


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> io ero rimasto che c'erano 2 versioni opposte, ma se i media non ci calcano la mano mi suona come la storia di Bucha. i Tribunali lasciano il tempo che trovano, la juve 9 volte su 10 ne esce pulita...


La storia di Bucha? È pieno di video che testimoniano come l'armata russa abbia ucciso a sangue freddo i civili. Certo, ci vuole un po' di fegato a guardarli e una serata da rovinarsi, ma si trova tutto. 

Così come a Kherson ci sono i video della popolazione che scese in strada a manifestare contro gli invasori e fu respinta a colpi di cannone e di fucile, mentre all'arrivo degli ucraini sono scesi in piazza a festeggiare.

Se poi siamo alla storia dei false flag e del noncielodicono, io alzo le mani. 

Si possono avere le opinioni che si vogliono, per carità, qua sul forum sono abituato a discutere ferocemente su tutto ma sempre con rispetto, l'importante è non negare eventi fattualmente accaduti, dei quali si hanno prove tangibili e alla portata di tutti


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

chi nega eventi accaduti è chi nega tutto quello che è successo soprattutto dal 2014, quelli si crimini contro l'umanità e pure a sfondo razziale (visto che qui ci rompono le palle ogni 3x2 infilando questo tema ovunque) di un governo nazista che ne fa pure vanto, come quando parlano di nuclearizzare milioni di russi ed insegnano ai bambini "a morte i moscoviti", e non dal 2022, da decenni su spinta occidentale (ed un rapporto teso decennale per carità, con le loro basi di ragione fondata) e apertamente dal 2014. E su queste cose si che ci sono prove tangibili e alla portata di tutti, anche se da quando la russia ha sostituito il covid come spauracchio per gli amanti della TV è stato insabbiato tutto, addirittura han fatto sparire da wikipedia la strage di odessa (quella si vera e documentata., d'altro canto il gruppo responsabile inglobato nel governo la rivendica e ne parla come di uno dei giorni più gloriosi della storia dell'ucraina) Per il resto io non mi stupisco più di niente, perché subissi quello che hanno subito i russofoni dal 2014 magari farei anche di peggio, ma per credere al razzo russo sulla polonia, alla strage russa di bucha, etc (non per la gravità in se, in guerra credo che la gente impazzisca e dia il peggio di se, ma per mero senso logico e per la fuffosità delle prove portate a carico, che qualora fosse vero abbonderebbero e non potrebbero neanche essere negate, da parte di gente che dice balle da secoli), non so se ci voglia più fantasia a crederci o a inventarsele. Ovviamente con tutto il rispetto eh


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

e francamente sta cosa che se uno usa il cervello e analizza i fatti in maniera oggettiva senza credere alle balle decennali di mentana e company e senza fare il tifo aprioristicamente per "i nostri" come fosse una partita di pallone debba per forza essere un complottista che si informa su noncelodicano non si può più sentire, stiamo parlando di cose cosi ovvie che ormai ce le dicono direttamente, tanto siamo cosi indottrinati ed incapaci di pensiero critico che poi anche se il razzo che ha colpito la polonia è ucraino, è colpa comunque della russia :lol cioè non ci rendiamo conto neanche della bestialità di questo ragionamento, questi ci considerano proprio idioti, ditemi voi se ci possiamo fidare "dei nostri"


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> chi nega eventi accaduti è chi nega tutto quello che è successo soprattutto dal 2014, quelli si crimini contro l'umanità e pure a sfondo razziale (visto che qui ci rompono le palle ogni 3x2 infilando questo tema ovunque) di un governo nazista che ne fa pure vanto, come quando parlano di nuclearizzare milioni di russi ed insegnano ai bambini "a morte i moscoviti", e non dal 2022, da decenni su spinta occidentale (ed un rapporto teso decennale per carità, con le loro basi di ragione fondata) e apertamente dal 2014. E su queste cose si che ci sono prove tangibili e alla portata di tutti, anche se da quando la russia ha sostituito il covid come spauracchio per gli amanti della TV è stato insabbiato tutto, addirittura han fatto sparire da wikipedia la strage di odessa (quella si vera e documentata., d'altro canto il gruppo responsabile inglobato nel governo la rivendica e ne parla come di uno dei giorni più gloriosi della storia dell'ucraina) Per il resto io non mi stupisco più di niente, perché subissi quello che hanno subito i russofoni dal 2014 magari farei anche di peggio, ma per credere al razzo russo sulla polonia, alla strage russa di bucha, etc (non per la gravità in se, in guerra credo che la gente impazzisca e dia il peggio di se, ma per mero senso logico e per la fuffosità delle prove portate a carico, che qualora fosse vero abbonderebbero e non potrebbero neanche essere negate, da parte di gente che dice balle da secoli), non so se ci voglia più fantasia a crederci o a inventarsele. Ovviamente con tutto il rispetto eh


Fuffosità? Ma tu hai mai visto i video di Bucha? Le foto? Le testimonianze? Come fai a negare? Robe da matti. Però ti fidi a capofitto di qualcuno che ti dice che c'è un genocidio contro i filorussi, allucinante

Ah invece quella di Odessa (che per la cronaca su Wikipedia c'è) è reale (e lo è!)... Ma qui siamo al piegare veramente la realtà alla propria ideologia, allo scegliere vero e falso a seconda di quello che fa comodo

Neghi anche la Shoah e l'11 Settembre?


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> e francamente sta cosa che se uno usa il cervello e analizza i fatti in maniera oggettiva senza credere alle balle decennali di mentana e company e senza fare il tifo aprioristicamente per "i nostri" come fosse una partita di pallone debba per forza essere un complottista che si informa su noncelodicano non si può più sentire, stiamo parlando di cose cosi ovvie che ormai ce le dicono direttamente, tanto siamo cosi indottrinati ed incapaci di pensiero critico che poi anche se il razzo che ha colpito la polonia è ucraino, è colpa comunque della russia :lol cioè non ci rendiamo conto neanche della bestialità di questo ragionamento, questi ci considerano proprio idioti, ditemi voi se ci possiamo fidare "dei nostri"


Ho dei dubbi, vado a vedere i video, verifico che la strage di Bucha è avvenuta. L'opinione di un generale americano ritirato in quale modo modifica i fatti??? Sulla TV più di destra che ci sia in america poi... Seguendo questo principio logico, allora i russi vogliono nuclearizzare tutta l'Europa, sai, c'è chi lo dice in TV ...

Di certo io non mi informo sulla TV italiana e mi evito i vari Mentana, orsini, corona e altri idioti vari che piegano la realtà come vogliono. Mi affido ad analisti indipendenti, capisco l'inglese ed ho a disposizione tutte le fonti che voglio. Ah, credo a qualcosa soltanto se mi viene riportata la fonte accanto, altrimenti per me non vale nulla.

Detto ciò, chiudo, non è proprio il caso di perdere tempo. Bisognerebbe verificare ciò che ci viene detto, ma spesso la realtà è contraddittoria e non risponde totalmente alla nostra idea o a come "ci piacerebbe che fosse", ma è più comodo dire che non è vero, che ho ragione al 100%


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

devo rispondere su più punti e citare un minimo di fonti se no parliamo di fuffa, perdonami... innanzitutto su wikipedia la strage di odessa è stata editata da febbraio (guarda il caso eh), prima era un filo più verosimile al genocidio dei manifestanti filorussi, che hanno provato a rifugiarsi in un sindacato mentre i nazisti ucraina cacciavano la polizia (vedi originale), mentre da febbraio è diventata un "rogo fortuito" cito: "L'*incendio della Casa dei sindacati di Odessa* si verificò il 2 maggio 2014 in seguito a scontri tra fazioni di militanti filorussi e di sostenitori del nuovo corso politico determinatosi in Ucraina dopo le proteste di Euromaidan. L'incendio causò la morte di 42 persone[1][2], tra manifestanti filorussi e persone che si trovavano fortuitamente nell'edificio.[3]", faccio presente alcuni dettagli, visto che siamo cosi sensibili per Bucha (di cui parleremo dopo), alcune persone son state uccise dandovi fuoco, tra cui una donna incinta che veniva presa a calci), altri venivano invitati a buttarsi dal palazzo , spezzandosi le gambe con tutto quello che che ne conseguiva (visto che tanto quelli a cui non davano fuoco li ammazzavano a percosse, e mi fermo qui). Cose di cui si è parlato tiepidamente fino a Febbraio, che hanno indignato gli stessi Ukraini non completamente indottrinati, ma ovviamente da febbraio è sparito tutto.

Io conosco una infinità di persone sia della russia che dell'ucraina e mi informo a 360 gradi in maniera oggettiva, fidati che posso farmi una idea quantomeno verisimile senza scadere nel tifo da stadio, cosa che ovviamente qui qualcuno non fa visto che mi pare di aver letto "noi facciamo parte della nato e dobbiamo tifare per la nato", per tornare appunto alla metafora del tifo da stadio.

e cosa mi verrebbe in tasca a me in base alla mia ideologia (che quale è per curiosità?)? Mi paga Putin? cosa mi farebbe comodo nel tifare il super cattivo di una guerra provocata e firmata da usa\nato che a noi porta solo problemi e danni economici generazionali, oltre ovviamente alle povere persone che sono le vittime dirette?

Tanto per iniziare visto che citi con nonchalance wikipedia "che per la cronaca c'è" ti posto una immagine che ti evidenzia meglio come hanno cambiato le due versioni da quella originale a quella post nuovo indottrinamento per pecore. Ora fai 1+1 e dimmi cosa ti viene da pensare...... sul come mai....


poi è curioso che finché si parla dello Shoah (che citi ad minchiam ed è una altra tecnica che vi indottrinano quando qualcuno argomenta logicamente contro il pensiero unico) siamo tutti d'accordo che i nazisti originale sono brutti e cattivi, ma poi quando si parla degli ucronazi che stanno facendo proprio le cose fatte da hitler E NE VANNO FIERI ne diventate i primi sostenitori perché vi hanno detto che l'uomo nero è putin e che dovete pensare cosi. (pravi sektor, svoboda, azov)

Se vuoi informarti in maniera oggettiva e realistica sulla situazione ucraina che evidentemente non conosci se non per sentito dire dai nostri media ti invito a guardare il documentario di Mazzucco "Ucraina: l'altra verità" che è un bel riassunto di secoli di storia con approfondimento appunto sugli eventi vergognosi degli ultimi 20 anni, su cui noi occidentali siamo responsabili al 1000%. Non linko che è vietato... ma si trova , anche se ovviamente fai fatica perché le prime cose che troverai sono le smentite di quei cancri testicolari di mentana e fact checkers vari.. e nuovamente ti invito a fare 1+1....

Infine, e sto davvero contenendomi con le fonti, allego qualche false flag preparati dall'ucraina con regia occidentale negli ultimi mesi, ne han fatti cosi tanti che manco han potuto "denunciarli" tutti, che mi fa dubitare ulteriormente della "strage di Bucha" come ce la hanno raccontata i nostri cacciabballe, siccome di video cosi ne ho tanti e danno manforte a tutto quello che sto cercando di spiegare... ti assicuro che quando analizzi la cosa a 360 gradi senza condizionamenti mentali e tifo da stadio due domande te le fai. Ti ricordo che questi han detto cosi tante balle e si erano [email protected]@ti a tal punto che Zelensky ha dovuto licenziare alcuni funzionari della propaganda perché erano stati troppo patetici e sgamo.

Ti ripeto sono sicuro che succedono cose terribili in guerra e le avranno fatte anche i filorussi,, quindi non capisco perché fanno fatica a trovare quelle e inventarsene di continuo.... e li capisco pure i filorussi eh, perché visto che parli di testimonianze, sicuramente ti sei guardato anche le testimonianze dei filorussi che si sentono liberati dai russi nel dombass, vero? Ah ma li non contano immagino, guarda mi permetto di uploadare pure un bel video dei generali azov catturati nel dombass, che i militari russi devono scortare in russia per processarli perché gli ucraini filo-russi del dombass li vorrebbero uccidere con le proprie mani per le cose che hanno fatto. Parliamo di persone a cui questi [email protected] hanno decimato la famiglia dal 2014, bombardando civili no stop (per davvero) CON LE ARMI CHE ABBIAMO FINANZIATO NOI (come ammette candidamente Attal, portavoce di Macron, terzultimo video), ti ripeto che al posto loro non li facevo arrivare in russia. (penultimo video), ed infine allego pure una testimonianza di quelle che vi piacciono tanto, che da mentana non la passano e vi fan vedere solo degli ucraini contenti della liberazione di Kherson

poi se davvero credi alla "versione ufficiale" dell'11\9 dove degli scappati di casa armati di taglierino hijackano 2 aerei e con manovre che manco i migliori piloti al mondo e fanno cadere 3 edifici contro ogni legge della fisica e di tutte le scienze connesse, alzo le mani e ti dico che hai ragione te.


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ho dei dubbi, vado a vedere i video, verifico che la strage di Bucha è avvenuta. L'opinione di un generale americano ritirato in quale modo modifica i fatti??? Sulla TV più di destra che ci sia in america poi... Seguendo questo principio logico, allora i russi vogliono nuclearizzare tutta l'Europa, sai, c'è chi lo dice in TV ...
> 
> Di certo io non mi informo sulla TV italiana e mi evito i vari Mentana, orsini, corona e altri idioti vari che piegano la realtà come vogliono. Mi affido ad analisti indipendenti, capisco l'inglese ed ho a disposizione tutte le fonti che voglio. Ah, credo a qualcosa soltanto se mi viene riportata la fonte accanto, altrimenti per me non vale nulla.
> 
> Detto ciò, chiudo, non è proprio il caso di perdere tempo. Bisognerebbe verificare ciò che ci viene detto, ma spesso la realtà è contraddittoria e non risponde totalmente alla nostra idea o a come "ci piacerebbe che fosse", ma è più comodo dire che non è vero, che ho ragione al 100%


ti ho risposto qui sopra, allegando varie fonti

edit, mi sono reso conto che ci deve essere un limite, e mi ha allegato solo 8 immagini e nessun video... beh fidati che è esattamente come ti ho descritto, se no il modo di linkare si trova eh ...


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

Purtroppo non si possono uploadare i video, è un peccato perché qui ho della roba che è a prova di parenzo. Video dove dei registi inscenano la folla che scappa dalle bombe dei russi etc, prima di dare il via gli danno pure il conto alla rovescia  alcuni di questi video poi sono stati utilizzati per [email protected] i russi (che sono cattivissimi per cui non ce n'era bisogno), vedi allegato per esempio, da qualche parte ho il video PREPARATO AD HOC da cui poi han preso questo fotogramma.

Va beh ho messo varie foto emblematiche, spero che mi ha caricato "julia", che nel 2021 veniva usata per fare propaganda per gli italioti e veniva citata come "una no vax pentita" , nel 2022 diventa una mamma che scappa da putler che attacca senza motivo la povera ucraina. Poi negli altri allegati trovi il senza motivo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

Io non prendo le parti di nessuno dei due
anche perché pare evidente che il tifo da stadio non sia il vostro caso..ma adoro quanto mettete in evidenza lo schifo che c'è dietro! e allo stesso tempo vi invito a capire al tutto il forum,del perché siamo così coinvolti ! lo eravamo fin dall'inizio ! prima con indifferenza e poi con il sostegno! questo è bene mettercelo in testa! perché è la realtà e i russi vedendo tutto ciò.. nel tempo.. hanno dovuto agire


Per quel che mi riguarda non è tanta pazza quanto se ne esce dicendo che l'occidente li vuole stranamente tagliare fuori.. simpatici sicuramente non lo siamo! e alcuni l'hanno capito! e iniziano a scriverlo il loro Tifo da stadio.. " deve vincere l'america perché con i russi e cinesi al comando saremmo destinati a una vita di immondizia " senza la prova dell'onere e senza considerare,che è un processo che nessun grande impero della storia, malgrado la sua influenza e grandezza è riuscito a evitare! ma si è capito.. l'uomo è megalomane e purtroppo deve sbattere la faccia nelle sue convinzioni! solo che questa volta rischiamo un reset dell'umanità non un reset per ricominciare da capo il giro di giostra! e ci rimango di sasso..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Ucraina, Pentagono: "Bassa probabilità di vittoria militare di Kiev"​
Dopo le discussioni avute ieri sulla tesi dell'attuale "vittoria dell'ugraina", meglio non aggiungere altro...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Bassa probabilità di vittoria militare di Kiev"​
> Dopo le discussioni avute ieri sulla tesi dell'attuale "vittoria dell'ugraina", meglio non aggiungere altro...


vabbè sono comunque i vincitori morali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Bassa probabilità di vittoria militare di Kiev"​
> Dopo le discussioni avute ieri sulla tesi dell'attuale "vittoria dell'ugraina", meglio non aggiungere altro...


Sapete quale il bello?( nel senso sarcastico)
e che lo dicono.. sapendo che le probabilità scenderanno perché li mollano perché il loro l'hanno già fatto... ! 
ora vedrete che andranno a liberare Taiwan!

anche lì regna la propaganda


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Bassa probabilità di vittoria militare di Kiev"​
> Dopo le discussioni avute ieri sulla tesi dell'attuale "vittoria dell'ugraina", meglio non aggiungere altro...




Ah se tagliano i fondi all'Ucraina di sicuro. Se continua il supporto militare la Russia non ha scampo invece.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2022)

*Basta. Restate on topic. *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah se tagliano i fondi all'Ucraina di sicuro. Se continua il supporto militare la Russia non ha scampo invece.


Ovviamente.. perché noi c'è la passiamo bene..
Comunque dovrebbe essere una buona notizia per trovare un accordo,che faccia cessare questa maledetta guerra


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.. perché noi c'è la passiamo bene..
> Comunque dovrebbe essere una buona notizia per trovare un accordo,che faccia cessare questa maledetta guerra



Quando mai ha rispettato un accordo la Russia? Il problema è tutto lì.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

Sinceramente visto gli appelli inascoltati fatti in quei 8 anni , mi preoccupa di più la controparte...
logico che se regna indifferenza o gli interessi che vanno contro a questa conclusione..
non si andrà da nessuna parte..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Questa si candida ad essere la Biden italiana. Imbarazzante (e pericolosa), in tutti i sensi. Dà risposte vaghe sulle questioni serie e, per il resto, è l'ennesimo pupazzo messo lì a svendere l'Italia. Altro che leader...Berlusconi aveva più leadership e non scherzo.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa si candida ad essere la Biden italiana. Imbarazzante (e pericolosa), in tutti i sensi. Dà risposte vaghe sulle questioni serie e, per il resto, è l'ennesimo pupazzo messo lì a svendere l'Italia. Altro che leader...Berlusconi aveva più leadership e non scherzo.



Giorgia per aspera ad Aspen Meloni. 

Se non sei un pupazzo chi ti fa candidare?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa si candida ad essere la Biden italiana. Imbarazzante (e pericolosa), in tutti i sensi. Dà risposte vaghe sulle questioni serie e, per il resto, è l'ennesimo pupazzo messo lì a svendere l'Italia. Altro che leader...Berlusconi aveva più leadership e non scherzo.



Non capisco perché ce l'hai così tanto con lei. Premesso che un po' pupazzo lo sarà per forza, ha comunque enunciato una frase che secondo me è molto forte, e cioè che tutti dovranno confrontarsi con il nostro paese, e la terminologia adottata mi è sembrata abbastanza impositiva. Poi magari è la solita sparata retorica, ma io una cosa detta in modo così netto non l'avevo mai sentita da altri.

Vediamo, comunque chiaro che in questo momento non può dissociarsi più di tanto dalla linea comune, pena il massacro. Spero che faccia una cosa step-by-step senza attirarsi troppi riflettori addosso.


----------



## vota DC (17 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa si candida ad essere la Biden italiana. Imbarazzante (e pericolosa), in tutti i sensi. Dà risposte vaghe sulle questioni serie e, per il resto, è l'ennesimo pupazzo messo lì a svendere l'Italia. Altro che leader...Berlusconi aveva più leadership e non scherzo.


A sua difesa dico che il suo partito come pure CasaPound aveva rapporti con i Bandera Boys già anni prima che andassero di moda. E come fa una ex fascista a non difendere chi attacca la Polonia?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ce l'hai così tanto con lei. Premesso che un po' pupazzo lo sarà per forza, ha comunque enunciato una frase che secondo me è molto forte, e cioè che tutti dovranno confrontarsi con il nostro paese, e la terminologia adottata mi è sembrata abbastanza impositiva. Poi magari è la solita sparata retorica, ma io una cosa detta in modo così netto non l'avevo mai sentita da altri.
> 
> Vediamo, comunque chiaro che in questo momento non può dissociarsi più di tanto dalla linea comune, pena il massacro. Spero che faccia una cosa step-by-step senza attirarsi troppi riflettori addosso.


Fosse solo quello il problema. Finora tutto quello che doveva fare non lo ha fatto e/o non ha avuto il coraggio di farlo. Inoltre, Giorgetti ha da poco annunciato che sul MES ci sarà la linea Draghi non escludendone dunque l'approvazione. Notizia finita quasi in secondo piano quest'ultima e che significherebbe la svendita totale dell'Italia, come se già non bastasse il PNRR. 

Trump negli USA appena si insediò fece il 90% delle cose dette, questa nemmeno l'1%. Ma vabbè, aspettiamo, però l'atteggiamento dell'esecutivo che ha paura di agire perchè c'è il massacro del PD e robe così a me non piace. Perfino Salvini era più "coraggioso", salvo poi fregarsi lui stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Bassa probabilità di vittoria militare di Kiev"​
> Dopo le discussioni avute ieri sulla tesi dell'attuale "vittoria dell'ugraina", meglio non aggiungere altro...


il pentagono si sbaglia, lucraina ha già vinto la guerra


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fosse solo quello il problema. Finora tutto quello che doveva fare non lo ha fatto e/o non ha avuto il coraggio di farlo. Inoltre, Giorgetti ha da poco annunciato che sul MES ci sarà la linea Draghi non escludendone dunque l'approvazione. Notizia finita quasi in secondo piano quest'ultima e che significherebbe la svendita totale dell'Italia, come se già non bastasse il PNRR.
> 
> Trump negli USA appena si insediò fece il 90% delle cose dette, questa nemmeno l'1%. Ma vabbè, aspettiamo, però l'atteggiamento dell'esecutivo che ha paura di agire perchè c'è il massacro del PD e robe così a me non piace. Perfino Salvini era più "coraggioso", salvo poi fregarsi lui stesso.



Sì, riconosco che per ora hanno fatto poco come disgiunzione dal vecchio. Io me l'aspettavo, per questo non sono sorpreso. E ti dico onestamente che anche io avrei fatto così in prima istanza, per risistemare le cose (sempre se ne abbia la voglia) ci vorranno decenni e decenni. Molti decenni, non mi aspetto di vedere le cose migliorare sensibilmente prima di schiattare, figurati.

Non sottovaluterei la propaganda insopportabile che ci mettono quegli altri, mi sembra che ne abbiamo viste e sentite di cotte e di crude. Diciamo che per ora non sembra fare peggio, già è un gran risultato, visto che con i sinistroidi il degrado si apprezzava giorno per giorno.

Poi tutto può essere, eh, come ti ripeto sono abbastanza disincantato.

Poi Trump può agire in un certo modo, noi no. Così dicono tutti, almeno, e appena si rivendica l'indipendenza del nostro paese arrivano valanghe di post dai prezzolati del sistema che dissuadono, convincendo la gente che è giusto così e che dobbiamo restare per l'eternità a fare da zerbini/cessi per gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> il pentagono si sbaglia, lucraina ha già vinto la guerra



Allora non ha più bisogno di nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora non ha più bisogno di nulla.


Esatto
Possiamo disabilitare il cheat di armi e soldi infiniti


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto
> Possiamo disabilitare il cheat di armi e soldi infiniti


ti piacerebbe, gliela dobbiamo ricostruire fino all'ultimo tombino, quando qui giriamo sull'asfalto degli anni 50


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto
> Possiamo disabilitare il cheat di armi e *soldi infiniti*



Vedrai quanti soldi se ne andranno per la ricostruzione che non credo sarà a carico della Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ti piacerebbe, gliela dobbiamo ricostruire fino all'ultimo tombino, quando qui giriamo sull'asfalto degli anni 50



Tranquillio. Ci mandiamo Salvini.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2022)

"il missile è ucraino ma è colpa dei russi"

nuove frontiere logiche stiamo esplorando ed abbattendo con questa guerra


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"il missile è ucraino ma è colpa dei russi"*
> 
> nuove frontiere logiche stiamo esplorando con questa guerra



Ma è ovvio. Colpa dei Russi che non si fanno abbattere i propri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ti piacerebbe, gliela dobbiamo ricostruire fino all'ultimo tombino, *quando qui giriamo sull'asfalto degli anni 50*



Pensa, in alcune zone d'Italia neanche esiste l'asfalto, oppure esiste ma "maculato"...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa, in alcune zone d'Italia neanche esiste l'asfalto, oppure esiste ma "maculato"...



Così - per me - è più giusto.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa, in alcune zone d'Italia neanche esiste l'asfalto, oppure esiste ma "maculato"...


concludo l'off topic, dicendo che pur di non fare strade hanno appena inaugurato il volo Catania-Trapani diretto


----------



## Riccardo88 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ucraina, NATO: "Responsabilita dell'accaduto in Polonia responsabilita' russa"

Ucraina, Pentagono: "Vittoria completa Ucraina includendo la riconquista della Crimea, non probabile nel *breve termine. *Politicamente la soluzione piu semplice, con i *russi che si ritirano. Chance di vittoria russa vicine allo 0*"


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Secondo il Presidente ucraino Zelensky la vera pace si raggiunge facendo più pressione su Putin.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ucraina, NATO: "Responsabilita dell'accaduto in Polonia responsabilita' russa"
> 
> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Vittoria completa Ucraina includendo la riconquista della Crimea, non probabile nel *breve termine. *Politicamente la soluzione piu semplice, con i *russi che si ritirano. Chance di vittoria russa vicine allo 0*"



Io questa cosa non la capirò mai  
Stesso discorso quando si scrive di odiare quel cocainomane di zelensky e allora si viene subito additati come fanboy di Putin.

Il fatto che la Russia non vinca non implica necessariamente una vittoria ucraina, anzi.
Qui pare di giocare una schedina con i segni 1-x-2 
La realtà è che da febbraio 2022 l'ucraina ha perso alcuni suoi territori più produttivi e strategici (anzi, facciamo da marzo 2014)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Presidente ucraino Zelensky la vera pace si raggiunge facendo più pressione su Putin.



Sicuramente la frase è stata detta dopo essersi sparato l'ennesima strisciata bianca 
Visti i risultati sorprendenti raggiunti solamente qualche mese fa, Io incaricherei direttamente Macron per dialogare e raggiungere un accordo con Putin


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la frase è stata detta dopo essersi sparato l'ennesima strisciata bianca
> Visti i risultati sorprendenti raggiunti solamente qualche mese fa, *Io incaricherei direttamente Macron per dialogare e raggiungere un accordo con Putin *



Insomma vuoi che la guerra continui


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Novembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ucraina, NATO: "Responsabilita dell'accaduto in Polonia responsabilita' russa"
> 
> Ucraina, Pentagono: "Vittoria completa Ucraina includendo la riconquista della Crimea, non probabile nel *breve termine. *Politicamente la soluzione piu semplice, con i *russi che si ritirano. Chance di vittoria russa vicine allo 0*"


E poi ti svegli tutto sudato. D'altra parte gli ucraini hanno già accerchiato Mosca che ha finito i missili a marzo ed é in default


----------



## Riccardo88 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E poi ti svegli tutto sudato. D'altra parte gli ucraini hanno già accerchiato Mosca che ha finito i missili a marzo ed é in default


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, riconosco che per ora hanno fatto poco come disgiunzione dal vecchio. Io me l'aspettavo, per questo non sono sorpreso. E ti dico onestamente che anche io avrei fatto così in prima istanza, per risistemare le cose (sempre se ne abbia la voglia) ci vorranno decenni e decenni. Molti decenni, non mi aspetto di vedere le cose migliorare sensibilmente prima di schiattare, figurati.
> 
> Non sottovaluterei la propaganda insopportabile che ci mettono quegli altri, mi sembra che ne abbiamo viste e sentite di cotte e di crude. Diciamo che per ora non sembra fare peggio, già è un gran risultato, visto che con i sinistroidi il degrado si apprezzava giorno per giorno.
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro con la tesi sui costi per la difesa non a nostro carico.. bhe non riesco a non pensare che con i costi dei nostri politici saremo anche fin troppo armati  se li spostassimo e concedessimo per dire gli stessi stipendi dell'amata america  visto che sono NETTAMENTE più bassi..


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ti piacerebbe, gliela dobbiamo ricostruire fino all'ultimo tombino, quando qui giriamo sull'asfalto degli anni 50


Eh ma per lucraina questo e altro!!!!
Dobbiamohhhh farlohhh


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedrai quanti soldi se ne andranno per la ricostruzione che non credo sarà a carico della Russia.


Eh ma che vuoi che sia indebitarsi fino al collo per ricostruire quel cesso di paese…


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma che vuoi che sia indebitarsi fino al collo per ricostruire quel cesso di paese…


è conveniente fare la colletta per lucraina o importare migranti, costa molto meno che aggiustare le cose di casa nostra


----------



## Sam (17 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A sua difesa dico che il *suo partito* come pure *CasaPound* aveva rapporti con i *Bandera Boys *già anni prima che andassero di moda. E come fa una ex fascista a non difendere chi attacca la Polonia?


Tra cogli0ni ci si intende perfettamente.


----------



## sunburn (17 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ce l'hai così tanto con lei. Premesso che un po' pupazzo lo sarà per forza, ha comunque enunciato una frase che secondo me è molto forte, e cioè che tutti dovranno confrontarsi con il nostro paese, e la terminologia adottata mi è sembrata abbastanza impositiva. Poi magari è la solita sparata retorica, ma io una cosa detta in modo così netto non l'avevo mai sentita da altri.
> 
> Vediamo, comunque chiaro che in questo momento non può dissociarsi più di tanto dalla linea comune, pena il massacro. Spero che faccia una cosa step-by-step senza attirarsi troppi riflettori addosso.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


>



Tu invece vai ad arrampicarti sugli specchi nel thread di Somaro, vai, visto che facevi fuoco e fiamme per le ONG e i migranti.

Non sai più da che parte rifarti, eh. E comunque l'ho sempre scritto che non mi aspettavo molto dalla Melons, salvo far esplodere i fegati ai sinistroidi antiitagliani. Ma capisco che la tua memoria "green" con autonomia di sole 2 ore non ti permette di ricordartelo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è conveniente fare la colletta per lucraina o importare migranti, costa molto meno che aggiustare le cose di casa nostra



Non devo mica dirtelo io che l’Ucraina sarà il paradiso di speculatori e criminali di ogni tipo per la spartizione degli appalti.


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah se tagliano i fondi all'Ucraina di sicuro. Se continua il supporto militare la Russia non ha scampo invece.


Almeno iniziamo ad ammettere che questa guerra non è MAI STATA ucraina contro russia, ma NATO vs russia. Gli ucraini ci mettono solo la carne da macello (al momento le perdite ucraine sono 6 volte quelle russe si dice, e checché se ne dica i russi stanno ancora andando "soft", forse per essere preparati ad una guerra totale che ci comanda mezzo mondo sogna, dopo averli isolati il più possibile però)


sbilanciarsi sulla potenza reale della russia lascia il tempo che trova, perché come dimostrato infinite volte, non sappiamo NIENTE ,ed i nostri dicono solo BALLE. Io personalmente anche non credo siano questa super potenza (ma chi lo è? di sicuro non i nostri, questa cosa da tifosi di stadio ve la dovete togliere dalla testa) però resta quel particolare insignificate della triade nucleare che hanno. (terra, acqua, aria, che è l'unico deterrente che hanno per il quale sono ancora "vivi" e forse indipendenti, ma non mi stupisco neanche se sono tutti più o meno d'accordo, in molti in russia la pensano cosi, idealisticamente anche a favore di putin, ma delusi dall'intervento militare ritardato di 8 anni e dall'eccessiva diplomazia in certi frangenti)

e comunque tuttora Kiev avrebbe recuperato, su concessione russa, "solo" 30000 km su 150000 (e chissà che accordi ci sono dietro, ma voi credete pure che i super ucraini stanno facendo scappare gli orchi russi eh).... ripeto delle tattiche russe non sappiamo niente. Di certo sono più credibili i loro media dei nostri, che ripeto come hanno fatto col covid ci dicono SOLO PALLE. Questo concetto spero ormai sia dato per certo da tutti.

Sempre a titolo di cronaca, ricordo a tutti che la Russia (che è tutt'altro che un paradiso, anzi, ma nel mondo pochi posti si salvano) vi assicuro che stanno molto meglio di noi. Ma persino in ucraina sotto le bombe si sta meglio di noi. Chi non lo capisce o è completamente cerebralmente cieco\ignorante nel senso che ignora, o ha il culo al caldo (per ora) e non ha la minima idea di cosa sta succedendo. Loro possono sopportare questa situazione infinitamente più di noi, che eravamo già morti in partenza post farsa covid (ma probabilmente l'obbiettivo era questo)


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

A titolo di cronaca è normale che tra gruppi "nazionalisti" si abbiano degli incontri. Per quanto riguarda CPI , che non so manco se più esista o quanto esista dopo aver perso il suo uomo di spicco.... si è sentito di più parlare di forza nuova ultimamente, i quali sono 4 gatti. C'è stato un incontro coi gruppi di destra agli inizi di euroamaidan ma poi le cose si sonodecisamente raffreddate, di certo non si può parlare di collaborazione, anche perché sono emerse le cose che sappiamo tutti (spero). Ma immagino che chi da dei ******** ai fascisti quantomeno abbia la coerenza di "odiare" sia i nazisti ucraini (che sono a tutti gli effetti terroristi responsabili di crimini contro l'umanità) che i nazionalisti italiani (che il massimo che han fatto è stata qualche protesta contro il governo più schifoso di sempre e candidarsi democraticamente non centrando manco l'1%, mentre i loro banchetti, le loro sedi ed il loro membri venivano aggrediti dai "democratici" italiani, sempre in 10 contro 1)... comunque per quello che valga a parte 1 paio di incontri iniziali non ci sono rapporti tra i 2 gruppi, mentre forza nuova è sempre stata filo putin in funzione anti-NWO. Ma ripeto sono 4 gatti. Per quanto guarda i "volontari" partiti per il conflitto in linea generale si parla di chi è andata a parteggiare per il dombass indipendentista, ma in qualche caso qualcuno è andato anche in funzione ucraina nazionalista, come fece ufficialmente il fascismo pro-Franco durante le ribellioni in spagna. Ma in questo caso in linea di massima "i fascisti" son andati più dalla parte russa, dove hanno fraternizzato con altri italiani dal pensiero totalmente opposto a quello loro (comunisti, cheguevariani etc... anche questi in linea di massima filo-russi), io non giudico nessuno per ideologia ma al limite per le azioni e per la coerenza, posso dire che ne ho trovata di più in queste persone rispetto a tanti che parlano per sentito dire e lo si può notare dalla povertà argomentazioni e dall'estrema limitatezza delle solite fonti. Mentre per quanto riguarda la Meloni è sotto gli occhi di tutti che è palesemente sotto l'influenza USA\NATO ed è apertamente pro-Zelensky\nazisti ucraini, ma credo che il discorso ideologico lasci il tempo che trova con questi soggetti. Chi arriva a quei livelli non ha ideologia e se la aveva la ha abbandonata probabilmente.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non devo mica dirtelo io che l’Ucraina sarà il paradiso di speculatori e criminali di ogni tipo per la spartizione degli appalti.



Tipo dopo il bombardamento di Baghdad, che la mattina seguente c'erano già i managers delle multinazionali USA (e anche altri) a fare sopralluoghi per iniziare la ricostruzione.

Chissà come si segavano. Sono miliardi, eh. Sicuramente i bombardamenti erano frutto di ineccepibili strategie militari, ai fini della santa demograzia, e assolutamente al di fuori di pianificazioni complottiste.

Ma, evidentemente, anche in questo caso "son cose normali", "funziona sempre così", etc etc.


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Novembre 2022)

Ora dei 2 morti non se ne parla più.. 
Fino a ieri anche se era uno sbaglio russo si leggeva "però ci sono stati 2 morti",oggi non fa nulla...


----------



## vota DC (17 Novembre 2022)

Ma avete notato come nel bombardamento di Bagdad abbiamo avuto nostri giornalisti che riprendevano di prima persona i bombardamenti stessi? Poi si è formato un forte movimento pacifista (che ha beccato praticamente tutti i dem americani tranne qualche traditore tra cui appunto Biden) in tutto il mondo.....invece con questa guerra abbiamo visto che il servizio sulla liberazione di Kherson lo ha fatto il nostro inviato ad Odessa, cioè più di 200 chilometri. 
Persino la Leyen l'hanno fatta avvicinare di più al fronte rispetto ai giornalisti occidentali (probabilmente perché mentalmente non in grado di accorgersi di qualsiasi cosa).... cioè nel 2003 con tecnologia del cavolo ci sono state più fonti occidentali di oggi dove basta avere un cellulare....la guerra è interamente documentata da ucraini e russi, forse qualcosina di americano ma non giornalisti ma consiglieri militari che trapelano quello che fa comodo.


----------



## Milanoide (17 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tipo dopo il bombardamento di Baghdad, che la mattina seguente c'erano già i managers delle multinazionali USA (e anche altri) a fare sopralluoghi per iniziare la ricostruzione.
> 
> Chissà come si segavano. Sono miliardi, eh. Sicuramente i bombardamenti erano frutto di ineccepibili strategie militari, ai fini della santa demograzia, e assolutamente al di fuori di pianificazioni complottiste.
> 
> Ma, evidentemente, anche in questo caso "son cose normali", "funziona sempre così", etc etc.


Guarda, in quanto fortemente ostile a quel preciso intervento e per una serie di questioni paraprofessionali, ho tenuto molto d'occhio quel paese ed il suo mercato. Grandi appalti, concessioni...
Nonostante la compagine governativa USA di allora che annoverava molti esponenti con interessi in aziende petrolifere, la mia impressione è che gli USA li non ci abbiano lucrato proprio, ma solo perso.
Anzi, hanno regalato un territorio ad un loro nemico permanente.
Un monumento alla dabbenaggine ed alla guerra fatta solo per consumare arsenali senza un obiettivo e la volontà di vincere la pace dopo la guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Guarda, in quanto fortemente ostile a quel preciso intervento e per una serie di questioni paraprofessionali, ho tenuto molto d'occhio quel paese ed il suo mercato. Grandi appalti, concessioni...
> Nonostante la compagine governativa USA di allora che annoverava molti esponenti con interessi in aziende petrolifere, la mia impressione è che gli USA li non ci abbiano lucrato proprio, ma solo perso.
> Anzi, hanno regalato un territorio ad un loro nemico permanente.
> Un monumento alla dabbenaggine ed alla guerra fatta solo per consumare arsenali senza un obiettivo e la volontà di vincere la pace dopo la guerra.



Sì, chiaro, c'è anche il discorso di consumare armi solo per dare da mangiare alla macchina bellica.

Comunque ti dò per certo che alcune multinazionali di livello mondiale erano presenti. Poi spesso operano in subappalto e magari non vedi direttamente i loro nomi, oppure vedi consorzi delle stesse (e che magari da un'altra parte sono invece in competizione tra di loro).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2022)

La cosa più ridicola vista in questi giorni (nonostante sia stata come al solito minimizzata in tutti i modi possibili da tutti i pro ugrainah), non è stata neanche la Polonia, pronta a mobilitarsi e far partire la 3° guerra mondiale, ma quel parachiulo del cocainomane zelensky che fino all'ultimo, *ben sapendo che il missile che aveva colpito la polonia fosse di matrice ucraina*, ha continuato a ribadire al mondo intero che quel missile era opera dei russi, "russi pronti ad invadere anche l'europa". Anche dopo le gli USA stessi avevano escluso un attacco russo, lui ancora che martellava con la sua propaganda fake.
Chissà su quante altre cose ha mentito, ad iniziare dalle fosse comuni, dove alla fine era stato smentito persino da amnesty international 

E questo dovrebbe essere un nostro alleato?
Questo dovrebbe entrare all'interno della UE?
Questo dovrebbe entrare all'interno della NATO?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ora dei 2 morti non se ne parla più..
> Fino a ieri anche se era uno sbaglio russo si leggeva "però ci sono stati 2 morti",oggi non fa nulla...


e per questo che faccio presente IPOCRISIA che c'è


----------



## __king george__ (17 Novembre 2022)

Biden liquida le insistenze di Zelensky in 4 secondi netti


----------



## __king george__ (17 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e per questo che faccio presente IPOCRISIA che c'è


quoto questo post ma non mi riferisco a questo discorso ma lo sfrutto per farti una domanda

sapendo com'è la tua narrazione (che io non condivido ma comunque rispetto) come spieghi che gli USA gettino "acqua sul fuoco" e comunque non cavalchino l'onda di questo fatto del missile per avvicinarsi ancor di piu (o addirittura iniziare) la guerra totale che secondo te stanno perseguendo? 

non ci voleva molto per inasprire i toni...


----------



## sunburn (17 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu invece vai ad arrampicarti sugli specchi nel thread di Somaro, vai, visto che facevi fuoco e fiamme per le ONG e i migranti.


Il problema è che vivi accecato dall’ideologia, io no. Quindi non ho necessità di arrampicarmi sugli specchi perché non aderisco fideisticamente a nessuna ideologia o linea seguita da partiti politici. Con l’approccio ideologico che usi tu, si è costretti ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi perché l’opinione che si deve esprimere deve essere in linea con la posizione precostituita accolta dall’ideologia o dal partito politico che si è scelto di sostenere.
Per esempio, io ho una posizione fortemente critica verso la Chiesa cattolica, ma se sento di una suora che picchia degli orfani, non penso che tutte le suore picchino gli orfani né chiedo a un sostenitore della Chiesa cattolica di giustificare le eventuali malefatte della suddetta suora. Tu, col tuo approccio ideologico, ogni volta vieni a chiedere a me conto delle eventuali malefatte di ONG od ONLUS o simili sulla base del fatto che io abbia espresso l’idea, sancita dalle norme attualmente vigenti, che una barca in difficoltà vada aiutata e nonostante abbia scritto fino alla nausea che, per me, chiunque agisca contro la legge vada punito.
L’ultima volta te l’ho scritto pochi giorni fa, ma si vede che la tua memoria “a fissione nucleare” inizia a fare cilecca. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sai più da che parte rifarti, eh. E comunque l'ho sempre scritto che non mi aspettavo molto dalla Melons, salvo far esplodere i fegati ai sinistroidi antiitagliani. Ma capisco che la tua memoria "green" con autonomia di sole 2 ore non ti permette di ricordartelo.


Beh spesso, per giustificare il fatto che l’Italia continui a mantenere la sua posizione di subalternità, hai espresso concetti del tipo “ora fa così, ma vedrete che fra poco gliele canterà”. Mi spiace deluderti, ma non andrà così. Purtroppo, per cause non addebitabili a Giorgia Meloni ma per questioni storiche che perdurano quasi senza soluzione di continuità da quasi ottant’anni, non siamo nelle condizioni di fare la voce grossa con nessuno, men che meno di staccarci da quelli che per storia e cultura sono i nostri naturali alleati/partner. Prima ti rassegni, meglio è.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Novembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ora dei 2 morti non se ne parla più..
> Fino a ieri anche se era uno sbaglio russo si leggeva "però ci sono stati 2 morti",oggi non fa nulla...


"sfortunato incidente"


----------



## Swaitak (17 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Biden liquida le insistenze di Zelensky in 4 secondi netti


bella giacca Fonzie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quoto questo post ma non mi riferisco a questo discorso ma lo sfrutto per farti una domanda
> 
> sapendo com'è la tua narrazione (che io non condivido ma comunque rispetto) come spieghi che gli USA gettino "acqua sul fuoco" e comunque non cavalchino l'onda di questo fatto del missile per avvicinarsi ancor di piu (o addirittura iniziare) la guerra totale che secondo te stanno perseguendo?
> 
> non ci voleva molto per inasprire i toni...


Va bene che sono pazzi e non vedono l'ora..
ma penso che non possono rifare un 11 settembre

per una guerra mondiale la storia deve essere più credibile no? alias alla voce prove sarebbero stati condannati una volta fatto presente che tra telecamere e tecnologie si è avuta la certezza dell'artefice dopo neanche un giorno.. non trovi ?

Un conto è andare contro degli arabi
per del petrolio e ci vai solo tu..
un conto è trascinare nella  tutti

Quindi no non mi sento rasserenato

p.s. 11 settembre per me è stato l'inizio di tutto..
Il puzzle iniziale per arrivare dove volevano arrivare.. tipo odio degli arabi per rendere credibile la nascita dell' Isis e la loro missione di annientare occidente( a chiacchiere ) e fare crescere man mano la paura alle popolazioni e fargli accettare qualsiasi decisione dall'alto!

p.p.s. non te l'ho ancora mai detto
ma adoro il tuo avatar


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> *Ora dei 2 morti non se ne parla più..*
> Fino a ieri anche se era uno sbaglio russo si leggeva "però ci sono stati 2 morti",oggi non fa nulla...



Sono passati da essere due martiri nella guerra santa alla Russia ad essere due poveri sventurati.
Così hanno deciso dove conta.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che vivi accecato dall’ideologia, io no. Quindi non ho necessità di arrampicarmi sugli specchi perché non aderisco fideisticamente a nessuna ideologia o linea seguita da partiti politici. Con l’approccio ideologico che usi tu, si è costretti ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi perché l’opinione che si deve esprimere deve essere in linea con la posizione precostituita accolta dall’ideologia o dal partito politico che si è scelto di sostenere.
> 
> Per esempio, io ho una posizione fortemente critica verso la Chiesa cattolica, ma se sento di una suora che picchia degli orfani, non penso che tutte le suore picchino gli orfani né chiedo a un sostenitore della Chiesa cattolica di giustificare le eventuali malefatte della suddetta suora. Tu, col tuo approccio ideologico, ogni volta vieni a chiedere a me conto delle eventuali malefatte di ONG od ONLUS o simili sulla base del fatto che io abbia espresso l’idea, sancita dalle norme attualmente vigenti, che una barca in difficoltà vada aiutata e nonostante abbia scritto fino alla nausea che, per me, chiunque agisca contro la legge vada punito.



Uh, ma quanta roba che scrivi, hai forse bisogno di dimostrare qualcosa? Sì, certo, ok, l'ideologia ce l'ho io. Guarda, in parecchi staranno sorridendo. E ci metti dentro pure le suore, poverine, da buon miscredente. 



sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ultima volta te l’ho scritto pochi giorni fa, ma si vede che la tua memoria “a fissione nucleare” inizia a fare cilecca.



Non rammento, più in generale non rammento roba mai letta. Per la fissione nucleare, la userei più volentieri su certa gente. La mia memoria (che funziona benissimo, specie per le cose che mi interessano) è basata su reti biologiche neuronali, neuroni che forse tu dovresti nutrire meglio, invece che alimentarli con la sozza propaganda.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh spesso, per giustificare il fatto che l’Italia continui a mantenere la sua posizione di subalternità, hai espresso concetti del tipo “ora fa così, ma vedrete che fra poco gliele canterà”. Mi spiace deluderti, ma non andrà così. Purtroppo, per cause non addebitabili a Giorgia Meloni ma per questioni storiche che perdurano quasi senza soluzione di continuità da quasi ottant’anni, non siamo nelle condizioni di fare la voce grossa con nessuno, men che meno di staccarci da quelli che per storia e cultura sono i nostri naturali alleati/partner. Prima ti rassegni, meglio è.



Confermata ipotesi di memoria selettivamente difettosa. Mai scritta roba del genere ("chissà dove sta quel post", ti chiederai, "se solo lo potessi trovare ..." ).

Poi gli ammerigani visti come i nostri naturali "alleati". Questa le batte proprio tutte.


----------



## Sam (17 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> A titolo di cronaca è normale che tra gruppi "nazionalisti" si abbiano degli incontri. Per quanto riguarda CPI , che non so manco se più esista o quanto esista dopo aver perso il suo uomo di spicco.... si è sentito di più parlare di forza nuova ultimamente, i quali sono 4 gatti. C'è stato un incontro coi gruppi di destra agli inizi di euroamaidan ma poi le cose si sonodecisamente raffreddate, di certo non si può parlare di collaborazione, anche perché sono emerse le cose che sappiamo tutti (spero). *Ma immagino che chi da dei ******** ai fascisti quantomeno abbia la coerenza di "odiare" sia i nazisti ucraini (che sono a tutti gli effetti terroristi responsabili di crimini contro l'umanità) che i nazionalisti italiani (che il massimo che han fatto è stata qualche protesta contro il governo più schifoso di sempre e candidarsi democraticamente non centrando manco l'1%, mentre i loro banchetti, le loro sedi ed il loro membri venivano aggrediti dai "democratici" italiani, sempre in 10 contro 1)...* comunque per quello che valga a parte 1 paio di incontri iniziali non ci sono rapporti tra i 2 gruppi, mentre forza nuova è sempre stata filo putin in funzione anti-NWO. Ma ripeto sono 4 gatti. *Per quanto guarda i "volontari" partiti per il conflitto in linea generale si parla di chi è andata a parteggiare per il dombass indipendentista, ma in qualche caso qualcuno è andato anche in funzione ucraina nazionalista, come fece ufficialmente il fascismo pro-Franco durante le ribellioni in spagna. Ma in questo caso in linea di massima "i fascisti" son andati più dalla parte russa, dove hanno fraternizzato con altri italiani dal pensiero totalmente opposto a quello loro *(comunisti, cheguevariani etc... anche questi in linea di massima filo-russi), io non giudico nessuno per ideologia ma al limite per le azioni e per la coerenza, posso dire che ne ho trovata di più in queste persone rispetto a tanti che parlano per sentito dire e lo si può notare dalla povertà argomentazioni e dall'estrema limitatezza delle solite fonti. Mentre per quanto riguarda la Meloni è sotto gli occhi di tutti che è palesemente sotto l'influenza USA\NATO ed è apertamente pro-Zelensky\nazisti ucraini, ma credo che il discorso ideologico lasci il tempo che trova con questi soggetti. Chi arriva a quei livelli non ha ideologia e se la aveva la ha abbandonata probabilmente.


Immagino tu ti riferisca a me.

Io do dei cogli0ni a CPI, così come a FdI, così come lo do senza problemi ad FN e anche ad Azov.
Tutti *finti* fascisti e nazionalsocialisti, che sfruttano simboli e concetti che NON gli appartengono, per la loro propaganda personale.
D'altronde definire nazionalsocialisti gente come Azov, che inneggia alla NATO e si fa guidare da un Presidente giudeo è assai ridicolo, così come definire fascisti movimenti come CPI o FN, che non hanno neanche lontanamente un solo punto fascista nel loro già squallido programma, però sono bravi ad andare alle manifestazioni dei partiti attuali, come fece CPI applaudendo la Lega qualche anno fa, o come fa FN quando assalta la CIGL con gli amici della DIGOS.
Stendo un velo pietoso sul dare del fascista, come fanno certi, a Fratelli d'Italia, che è solo una cloaca di gentaglia di Destra che ha mangiato con parassiti come Fini ed Almirante, e poi è stata per anni sul libro paga di Berlusconi a raccontarci che Ruby era la nipote di Mubarak.

Questi movimenti non sono definibili neanche nazionalisti. Sono solo feccia della peggior specie, che attirano i gonzi, che conoscono i movimenti di Terza Posizione, ma soprattutto gli eventi storici di quel periodo, come io conosco le lingue tribali dell'Africa nera. E li attirano facendo leva sulla figura figa del bulletto di quartiere che picchia gli amichetti sulle note di cinghiamattanza.

Basta vedere quel pagliaccio di Di Stefano, che pur di arrivare in Parlamento si è messo con quell'altro fenomeno da baraccone di Adinolfi, scimmiottando AfD, altro partito di imbecilli finti-nazionalsocialisti tutti belli allineati alle direttive, e sconfessando la sua già finta appartenenza al fascismo.

Fosse ancora vivo Mussolini, a 'sti quattro menomati mentali li avrebbe già ficcato un palo dove non batte il sole e mandati a lavorare in qualche granaio, in modo da rendersi utili al Paese.

E ti prego di non paragonare l'Ucraina alla Spagna della Guerra Civile, sono due situazioni diametralmente opposte.
La Guerra di Spagna è stata combattuta contro una coalizione di paesi capitalisti (USA, URSS, Francia, Impero Britannico) appoggiati dal sionismo, che sopraggiunse in massa nelle Brigate Internazionali.
Qui invece abbiamo una situazione di un Paese governato da un giudeo, sostenuto da servi di Israele e della finanza internazionale (da sempre in mano giudaica), che combatte un Paese di uno circondato da oligarchi giudei.

Però, essendo che qui dentro la conoscenza della Storia è un optional, così come nel resto di questo Paese di smemorati, ecco che Putin, secondo alcune menti sopraffine, assume il nome di Putler.

Detto ciò, nessun fascista degno di questo nome si schiera nell'una o nell'altra fazione.
Infatti, personalmente non ho mai detto di essere filo-putiniano. Anzi, ho sempre detto che se si voleva davvero la pace e si voleva mettere Putin spalle al muro diplomaticamente, bastava rendere neutrale l'Ucraina, come l'Austria nel '45.
E il fatto che non lo si sia mai preso in considerazione, denota quanto gli USA, da sempre braccio armato del giudaismo, siano anch'essi in malafede. Non che ci fosse bisogno di scoprirlo nel 2022, visti i trascorsi di questo Stato terrorista.
Non a caso ho sempre detto che questo era uno scontro tra Potenze, con l'Ucraina come utile idiota.
L'unica cosa di filo-russo, se così si può dire, che ho detto è stata di preferire i rapporti economici con Mosca, anziché con Kiev, dato che Mosca ha investito tanto sul territorio e su prodotti italiani, e visto che è sempre stata meta di export, mentre Kiev è solo un altro paese di parassiti e fornitore infinito di prostituzione, come tutto l'Est Europeo. Un'altra zavorra che in UE avrebbe solo causato danni al nostro mercato, come fa la Croazia con quel piscio che chiamano Prosek.
Ma l'ho detto SEMPRE, e l'ho ripetuto più volte in questi mesi, con il solo interesse di Roma, a discapito di chi voleva fare gli interessi di Washington e dei suoi galoppini presenti a Londra e Bruxelles.

E questo post lo scrive un fascista e nazionalsocialista, a scanso di equivoci.

PS: sia chiaro, non ce l'ho con te, visto che trovo i tuoi post abbastanza interessanti.
Ti ho solo risposto perché credo tu ti riferissi a me.


----------



## ROQ (17 Novembre 2022)

si probabilmente si, ho letto a caso scorrendo veloce e apprezzo la coerenza come ho già detto. Per quanto mi riguarda non giudico gli ideali ma i comportamenti, perché presumo che in ogni ideale ci sia una ragione di bene comune. Concordo col tuo ragionamento spiegato qui sopra. Distinguevo il discorso da chi un giorno urla al lupo al lupo per il "periodo ritorno fascista" in italia (pura utopia) ,e distribuisce patentini di fascista\nazista a chiunque non sia un disgraziato mentale, e poi il giorno dopo supporta il battaglione azov e macellai vari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "il missile è ucraino ma è colpa dei russi"
> 
> nuove frontiere logiche stiamo esplorando ed abbattendo con questa guerra



Se lanci missili per colpire un obiettivo praticamente a ridosso del confine di un altro stato sei consapevole che stai rischiando. 

Che poi immagino tu conosca il funzionamento del sistema S-300 per parlare così vero? 

Qualunquismo a pacchi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "sfortunato incidente"



Ringhio come funziona il sistema di difesa aerea S-300?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2022)

*Okay dai, è il momento di qualche rinfrescata, vedo che gli animi si stanno riscaldando assai..
Chiudiamo il topic per qualche momento o magari per sempre.*


----------

